# Cinema



## spleen (3 Luglio 2015)

Cinema, quali sono i film che vi sono più piaciuti, perchè vi hanno aperto gli occhi o vi hanno fatto sognare, o solo magari perchè vi siete identificati nei protagonisti?

Dopo aver chiesto dei libri, adesso sarei curioso di sapere da voi quali sono stati i film che vi hanno maggiormente colpito. Anche in questo caso non servono elenchi sterminati, bastano solo i titoli essenziali, così magari se me ne manca qualcuno cerco di vederlo.

Un' altra cosa, un 3d di Brunetta mi ha incuriosito sul fatto dell' identificazione, ci sono degli attori o dei ruoli che in qualche film vi sarebbe piaciuto interpretare, perchè vi identificate in quel personaggio? Cosa vi piaceva?

ah.  Tassativo, solo cinema, la televisione è bandita.


----------



## Eratò (3 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Cinema, quali sono i film che vi sono più piaciuti, perchè vi hanno aperto gli occhi o vi hanno fatto sognare, o solo magari perchè vi siete identificati nei protagonisti?
> 
> Dopo aver chiesto dei libri, adesso sarei curioso di sapere da voi quali sono stati i film che vi hanno maggiormente colpito. Anche in questo caso non servono elenchi sterminati, bastano solo i titoli essenziali, così magari se me ne manca qualcuno cerco di vederlo.
> 
> ...


wow...ce ne sono tanti e neanche me li ricordo tutti :
Underground e Il tempo dei gitani di Kusturica,Mediterraneo,Via col vento,Casinò,Quei bravi ragazzi,Tacchi a spillo di Almodovar,Roma città aperta,Umberto D.di De Sica,Una giornata Particolare....E tutto mischiato lo so ma sono i film che mi ricordo scena per scena e mi hanno toccato nel profondo....


----------



## Flavia (3 Luglio 2015)

ultimamente ho rivisto
de film che mi hanno colpita molto
le tematiche sono belle
(secondo me)

Adam
Caramel
Mangia, prega, ama
 (un poco commerciale ma bello)
Noi credevamo


----------



## Caciottina (3 Luglio 2015)

Be...manco a dirlo
Barry lindon


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

Natural Born Killers, perchè loro sono disperatamente folli eppure è limpida la lucidità con cui agiscono.

Tutto su mia madre, per Agrado e quanto difficile può essere, l'essere diversi.

Vertigo, perchè lui vive un amore egoista, tutto concentrato su di sè e vissuto interiormente, e lei è fragile, spersonalizzata e non riconosciuta nella sua identità.

e poi Quei bravi ragazzi, Il sesto senso, Le fate ignoranti, Matrix, Inception, Toro scatenato, Scarface..


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

*ah*

e pure Batman-Il cavaliere Oscuro (ciao Clà ) perchè l'interpretazione di Ledger, che vabbeh :up:


----------



## Fantastica (3 Luglio 2015)

Non mi sono mai identificata in un personaggio né di film né di romanzo. Però amo il cinema, e mi ci sono pure laureata. Il mio film preferito in assoluto è A QUALCUNO PIACE CALDO. Poi al secondo posto parimerito ce ne sono tanti: Bergman, prima di tutto, quasi tutti i suoi film, ma specialissimamente IL POSTO DELLE FRAGOLE, FANNY E ALEXANDER, SCENE DA UN MATRIMONIO; sempre al secondo posto tutto Kubrick, ma specialissimamente ORIZZONTI DI GLORIA e DOTTOR STRANAMORE (forse qui mi sono identificata in Peter Sellers ); al secondo posto sempre Chaplin e su tutti LUCI DELLA CITTA' e MONSIEUR VERDOUX. Al terzo posto, amo il cinema di Scorsese, tutto, ma un film che rivedo sempre con molta emozione è L'ETA' DELL'INNOCENZA (e un bel po' mi sono identificata nel personaggio di Michelle Pfeiffer...). 
Altman è un altro che ho molto amato, e soprattutto AMERICA OGGI; tra le più recenti esperienze di grande soddisfazione cinematografica metto ELEPHANT, di Gus Van Sant. Tra gli italiani, MORTE A VENEZIA, di Visconti, ULTIMO TANGO A PARIGI, di Bertolucci.
Tantissimo cinema è bello bello, anche recentissimo. Ma gli amori veri direi che sono questi.


----------



## perplesso (3 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Cinema, quali sono i film che vi sono più piaciuti, perchè vi hanno aperto gli occhi o vi hanno fatto sognare, o solo magari perchè vi siete identificati nei protagonisti?
> 
> Dopo aver chiesto dei libri, adesso sarei curioso di sapere da voi quali sono stati i film che vi hanno maggiormente colpito. Anche in questo caso non servono elenchi sterminati, bastano solo i titoli essenziali, così magari se me ne manca qualcuno cerco di vederlo.
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;vk07ck0oqfw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vk07ck0oqfw[/video]


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> [video=youtube;vk07ck0oqfw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vk07ck0oqfw[/video]


Senza commento?  perchè questa scelta?


----------



## perplesso (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Senza commento?  perchè questa scelta?


perchè l'unico commento possibile è:  quell'uomo,hai ragione.

più o meno come in questo altro caso

[video=youtube;cwHehoDv5Mc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwHehoDv5Mc[/video]


----------



## banshee (3 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè l'unico commento possibile è:  quell'uomo,hai ragione.
> 
> più o meno come in questo altro caso
> 
> [video=youtube;cwHehoDv5Mc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwHehoDv5Mc[/video]


Beh si, ma Spleen chiedeva che impatto hanno avuto per voi, se vi identificate etc volevo capire se c era del tuo o se solo ti piace quel dialogo


----------



## perplesso (3 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Beh si, ma Spleen chiedeva che impatto hanno avuto per voi, se vi identificate etc volevo capire se c era del tuo o se solo ti piace quel dialogo


identificarsi non credo,ma sentendo la verità di quelle parole,mi sono rimaste impresse.

come fossero delle illuminazioni


----------



## Spot (4 Luglio 2015)

Io mi identifico in lui.



Al di là di questo, domanda difficile. Anche perchè la mia cultura cinematografica è confusionaria e lacunosa.

Comunque, buttandola a caso...
penso che C'era una volta in America sia una delle più belle storie mai raccontate su pellicola.

Mi piace molto la 25a ora, perchè salta fuori quello strano rapporto che ha Lee con New York. E poi ha una colonna sonora figa.

Toro scatenato, ma chettelodicoafare.

E poi boh. Tra le ultime uscite Interstellar è davvero davvero figo.


----------



## spleen (4 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non mi sono mai identificata in un personaggio né di film né di romanzo. Però amo il cinema, e mi ci sono pure laureata. Il mio film preferito in assoluto è A QUALCUNO PIACE CALDO. Poi al secondo posto parimerito ce ne sono tanti: Bergman, prima di tutto, quasi tutti i suoi film, ma specialissimamente IL POSTO DELLE FRAGOLE, FANNY E ALEXANDER, SCENE DA UN MATRIMONIO; sempre al secondo posto tutto Kubrick, ma specialissimamente ORIZZONTI DI GLORIA e DOTTOR STRANAMORE (forse qui mi sono identificata in Peter Sellers ); al secondo posto sempre Chaplin e su tutti LUCI DELLA CITTA' e MONSIEUR VERDOUX. Al terzo posto, amo il cinema di Scorsese, tutto, ma un film che rivedo sempre con molta emozione è L'ETA' DELL'INNOCENZA (e un bel po' mi sono identificata nel personaggio di Michelle Pfeiffer...).
> Altman è un altro che ho molto amato, e soprattutto AMERICA OGGI; tra le più recenti esperienze di grande soddisfazione cinematografica metto ELEPHANT, di Gus Van Sant. Tra gli italiani, MORTE A VENEZIA, di Visconti, ULTIMO TANGO A PARIGI, di Bertolucci.
> *Tantissimo cinema è bello bello, anche recentissimo.* Ma gli amori veri direi che sono questi.


Hai visto: "A history of violence" di Cronemberg?


----------



## spleen (4 Luglio 2015)

Spotless..

 Chi è mr. coltello?


----------



## Fantastica (4 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Hai visto: "A history of violence" di Cronemberg?


Sì e l'ho anche consigliato, ma la seconda volta mostra qualche limite di sceneggiatura.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Luglio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> penso che C'era una volta in America sia una delle più belle storie mai raccontate su pellicola.


Madonna, sì. Me lo sono colpevolmente dimenticato! :up:


----------



## tullio (4 Luglio 2015)

Ho troppa poca memoria per richiamare tutti i filmm che ho amato: dovrei pensarci parecchio. Però uno, il primo, ci sta tutto: Casablanca. Ho sognato di essere Bogart-Rick. Ci starei ad essere anche Renault o Laslzlo, persino Sam: fatemi entrare in quel film!


----------



## Spot (4 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Spotless..
> 
> Chi è mr. coltello?


Danny Trejo, in arte Machete.

Il film è di Rodriguez: sia il primo che il secondo sono davvero da vedere. Esilaranti.


----------



## Tessa (4 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Madonna, sì. Me lo sono colpevolmente dimenticato! :up:


Cosa hai fatto in tutti questi anni Noodles?
Sono andato a letto presto.


----------



## Tessa (4 Luglio 2015)

I film francesi. Tutti. Qualsiasi film ove recitii la divina Isabelle Huppert. 

E poi ho amato Lezioni di piano di J. Campion. 

Recente identificazione in Eyes Wide shut.


----------



## Tessa (4 Luglio 2015)

Film recenti che mi vengono in mente:
La vita di Adele, sempre Francia
e Dallas buyers club


----------



## Fantastica (4 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> *I film francesi. Tutti.* Qualsiasi film ove recitii la divina Isabelle Huppert.
> 
> E poi ho amato Lezioni di piano di J. Campion.
> 
> Recente identificazione in Eyes Wide shut.


Oh sì. Altra colpevole dimenticanza. Io Truffaut. Tutto
Lezioni di piano: visto e rivisto, adorato.

Un altro film che ho amato tantissimo "Le onde del destino" di Lars Von Trier...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2015)

Wilder, Capra e Lelouch e Spielberg e De Sica.
Avrei voluto interpretare il ruolo del protagonista ne La vita è meravigliosa, ma anche la protagonista di Tutta una vita.
E Filomena mi verrebbe bene. Però ho qualche problema con il napoletano, anzi i napoletani hanno qualche problema con il mio napoletano.


----------



## Eratò (4 Luglio 2015)

*Quel film*

che più mi ha fatto pensare è "Il gigante "...Un film speciale
.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> che più mi ha fatto pensare è "Il gigante "...Un film speciale
> View attachment 10558.


Vuoi spiegare?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2015)

Potrei aggiungere quasi tutti i grandi registi italiani e la grande commedia.
Avrei voluto anche fare la giudia, Claudia Cardinale, in Nell'anno del Signore, non potendo fare il ruolo di Manfredi.


----------



## Eratò (4 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuoi spiegare?


https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_gigante_(film)
Tratta molte tematiche :le dinamiche familiari,la difficoltà ad adattarsi ai cambiamenti della società e il conseguente vuoto generazionale, l'amore,il razzismo,l'indipendenza e la forza dello spirito di una donna...La determinazione di un povero ma ambizioso innamorato follemente di chi non può avere e attraverso il suo riscatto economico lo stesso rimane emarginato e frustratto,niente è cambiato...La sua vendetta verso il padrone che un tempo lo trattava con disprezzo e possedeva la donna che lui amava si realizza nel corteggiare sua figlia...Ma in fondo,nonostante la vendetta messa in atto,lui rimane solo e disperato....È un film favoloso.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_gigante_(film)
> Tratta molte tematiche :le dinamiche familiari,la difficoltà ad adattarsi ai cambiamenti della società e il conseguente vuoto generazionale, l'amore,il razzismo,l'indipendenza e la forza dello spirito di una donna...La determinazione di un povero ma ambizioso innamorato follemente di chi non può avere e attraverso il suo riscatto economico lo stesso rimane emarginato e frustratto,niente è cambiato...La sua vendetta verso il padrone che un tempo lo trattava con disprezzo e possedeva la donna che lui amava si realizza nel corteggiare sua figlia...Ma in fondo,nonostante la vendetta messa in atto,lui rimane solo e disperato....È un film favoloso.


Te l'ho chiesto perché è uno dei pochi film che non mi sono piaciuti per l'eccessivo stile melodrammatico.
Ma tutti i film con James Dean hanno una recitazione troppo caricata. Per i miei gusti.


----------



## Eratò (4 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Te l'ho chiesto perché è uno dei pochi film che non mi sono piaciuti per l'eccessivo stile melodrammatico.
> Ma tutti i film con James Dean hanno una recitazione troppo caricata. Per i miei gusti.


Io l'ho adorato.


----------



## free (5 Luglio 2015)

il quinto elemento
la semplicità di ciò che è veramente importante vista in modo esagerato e molto divertente


----------



## Trinità (5 Luglio 2015)

La leggenda del pianista sull'oceano.
Il miglio verde.


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> I film francesi. Tutti. Qualsiasi film ove recitii la divina Isabelle Huppert.
> 
> E poi ho amato Lezioni di piano di J. Campion.
> 
> *Recente identificazione in Eyes Wide shut.*


Ciao,
Bellissimo - Lezioni di piano.

Ti va' di spiegare la faccenda dell' identificazione in E.W.S.?


----------



## Eratò (5 Luglio 2015)

Personalmente penso che identificarsi col personaggio di un film sia piuttosto surreale e presuntuoso...ci si eleva in eroi che non siamo...ovviamente opinione personale.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Personalmente penso che identificarsi col personaggio di un film sia piuttosto surreale e presuntuoso...ci si eleva in eroi che non siamo...ovviamente opinione personale.


Dipende dal personaggio :carneval:


----------



## Eratò (5 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dal personaggio :carneval:


Cioè?Non mivrisulta che qualcuno qui si sia identificato con Pierino:mexican:


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Ho troppa poca memoria per richiamare tutti i filmm che ho amato: dovrei pensarci parecchio. Però uno, il primo, ci sta tutto: Casablanca. Ho sognato di essere Bogart-Rick. Ci starei ad essere anche Renault o Laslzlo, persino Sam: *fatemi entrare in quel film!*


Bravo Tullio,  un aspetto della mia domanda in effetti era l' atmosfera in cui un film riesce ad immergerci, cosa che solo pochi riescono.
Da parte mia devo dire che apprezzo molto i film di avventura, di un percorso, anche interiore, proprio perchè riescono a farci divertere dalla vita quotidiana.
Hai visto "The way back"?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Cinema, quali sono i film che vi sono più piaciuti, perchè vi hanno aperto gli occhi o vi hanno fatto sognare, o solo magari perchè vi siete identificati nei protagonisti?
> 
> Dopo aver chiesto dei libri, adesso sarei curioso di sapere da voi quali sono stati i film che vi hanno maggiormente colpito. Anche in questo caso non servono elenchi sterminati, bastano solo i titoli essenziali, così magari se me ne manca qualcuno cerco di vederlo.
> 
> ...


Il buio oltre la siepe, la scelta di sophie , il miglio verde, Roma città aperta, l'albero degli zoccoli, ... Più recentemente american snipers. Non mi identifico in nessun personaggio


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Personalmente penso che identificarsi col personaggio di un film sia piuttosto surreale e presuntuoso...ci si eleva in eroi che non siamo...ovviamente opinione personale.


Non è una operazione che facciamo scientemente.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Cioè?Non mivrisulta che qualcuno qui si sia identificato con Pierino:mexican:


 Moltissimi si identificano con gli imbranati di Verdone o con la moglie isterica interpretata da Laura Morante in L'amore è bello finché dura.
La domanda non era però relativa all'identificazione ma al desiderio di interpretare una parte.
Io adoro Filumena ma non mi identifico e l'interessante della parte consiste proprio nell'essere una puttana fin da ragazzina, che ha avuto tre figli di NN e che viene tradita quando non è più avvenente. Queste sono le premesse.
La conclusione è riuscire a dare il nome ai figli e a farsi sposare: un'omologazione a tutti gli effetti.
Non è un'eroina.


----------



## Eratò (5 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Moltissimi si identificano con gli imbranati di Verdone o con la moglie isterica interpretata da Laura Morante in L'amore è bello finché dura.
> La domanda non era però relativa all'identificazione ma al desiderio di interpretare una parte.
> Io adoro Filumena ma non mi identifico e l'interessante della parte consiste proprio nell'essere una puttana fin da ragazzina, che ha avuto tre figli di NN e che viene tradita quando non è più avvenente. Queste sono le premesse.
> La conclusione è riuscire a dare il nome ai figli e a farsi sposare: un'omologazione a tutti gli effetti.
> Non è un'eroina.


non avevo letto che ti eri identificata pure tu....non era una frecciatina ma solo un opinione personale..


----------



## Tessa (5 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao,
> Bellissimo - Lezioni di piano.
> 
> Ti va' di spiegare la faccenda dell' identificazione in E.W.S.?


Ho amato il libro, molto prima del film. Lo lessi ventenne.Doppio sogno di Arthur Schnitzler. 
Il film e' una rivisitazione fedelissima, in chiave attuale, ambientato oggi a New York anziche' nella Vienna inizio 900. 
Il tema e' il desiderio di evasione di una coppia. 
Lui evade vagando una notte, in un concatenarsi di eventi ed incontri. Non arriva a tradire ma compie delle azioni. 
Lei e' a casa. In cucina. Fuma. E sogna. Sogna di tradire. 
Quando si riincontrano si raccontano e si ritrovano. 

Io sono una sognatrice.....


----------



## tullio (5 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Doppio sogno di Arthur Schnitzler.
> Il film e' una rivisitazione fedelissima, in chiave attuale,


Fedelissima? A me il libro è piaciuto molto. Il girovagare del medico per una città fantastica, tra ospedali, case, ville in periferie, fino a perdere il senso della realtà è incredibile. Il film mi è parso pèretenzioso, troppo pieno di lustrini e con troppa luce. A parte un paio di frasi e di scene mi ha colpito poco. ...sono l'unico?


----------



## Eratò (5 Luglio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Fedelissima? A me il libro è piaciuto molto. Il girovagare del medico per una città fantastica, tra ospedali, case, ville in periferie, fino a perdere il senso della realtà è incredibile. Il film mi è parso pèretenzioso, troppo pieno di lustrini e con troppa luce. A parte un paio di frasi e di scene mi ha colpito poco. ...sono l'unico?


No,non sei il solo...Condivido tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Fedelissima? A me il libro è piaciuto molto. Il girovagare del medico per una città fantastica, tra ospedali, case, ville in periferie, fino a perdere il senso della realtà è incredibile. Il film mi è parso pretenzioso, troppo pieno di lustrini e con troppa luce. A parte un paio di frasi e di scene mi ha colpito poco. ...sono l'unico?



A me è sembrato patetico anche il libro.
Ma l'epoca in cui è stato scritto lo giustifica. Forse.


----------



## Flavia (5 Luglio 2015)

mi sembra che nessuno abbia citato
Gran hotel Budapest
una pellicola da non perdere

*"VEDETE, ci Sono Ancora Deboli barlumi di civiltà Lasciati in questo mattatoio  barbaro 
Che una volta era conosciuto come umanità. 
Infatti quello che abbiamo a disposizione nel nostro modesto, umile,
 insignificante ... oh, fanculo"*


----------



## Tessa (5 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me è sembrato patetico anche il libro.
> Ma l'epoca in cui è stato scritto lo giustifica. Forse.


Capisco possa non essere piaciuto il film. Ma definire patetico Schnitzler. Mah


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Capisco possa non essere piaciuto il film. Ma definire patetico Schnitzler. Mah



Tu avrai trovato interessante, realistica, intrigante o quello che ti piace quella descrizione morbosa e repressa del sesso e del desiderio. Per me è patetica.


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2015)

Dal basso della mia cultura cinematografica: solo alcuni titoli:

Io e Annie, Point Break e altri di Allen.
quasi tutto Hitchcock.
quasi tutto Leone.
qusi tutto Fellini.
quasi tutto Kubrick
La sottile linea rossa di Malick
Il Pianista, Chinatown di Polansky.
Gli Spietati, Million dollar baby, Gran Torino di Eastwood.
Lo Squalo, I predatori dell' arca perduta, Schindler's list di Spielberg.
Novecento di Bertolucci, Indagine su un cittadino al di sopra di ogni sospetto, di Petri.
e per concludere, anche se qualcuno storcerà il naso:
La banda degli onesti, I soliti ignoti, La grande guerra di Mastrocinque e Comencini.

L' evoluzione del cinico Penn nella Sottile linea rossa mi è particolarmente cara.


----------



## Spot (5 Luglio 2015)

Oh.
Le particelle elementari di Roehler.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Dal basso della mia cultura cinematografica: solo alcuni titoli:
> 
> Io e Annie, *Point Break* e altri di Allen.
> quasi tutto Hitchcock.
> ...


Uh! Ecco altre mie dimenticanze! Ma La grande guerra è di Monicelli !
Di Eastwood non Gli spietati, ma MYSTIC RIVER.

Malick non lo reggo, mi fa proprio dormire.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Luglio 2015)

*Ah*

E chi non ha amato "Big Fish" alzi la mano...

@Flavia
Mi hai convinto, lo recupero. Conosci "Le invasioni barbariche" ?


----------



## Bender (5 Luglio 2015)

[video=youtube;rSYaNRqVYDc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSYaNRqVYDc&list=FL3YUlRLI3LFCzq  TXj5xJ13g&index=108[/video]


----------



## Flavia (5 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E chi non ha amato "Big Fish" alzi la mano...
> 
> @Flavia
> Mi hai convinto, lo recupero. Conosci "Le invasioni barbariche" ?


Gran hotel è bellissimo
racchiude tutto, una pellicola
surreale e poetica

ho sentito parlare
delle invasioni barbariche
ma non l'ho visto
mi pare che sia un film canadese


----------



## spleen (6 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uh! Ecco altre mie dimenticanze! *Ma La grande guerra è di Monicelli *!
> Di Eastwood non Gli spietati, ma MYSTIC RIVER.
> 
> Malick non lo reggo, mi fa proprio dormire.


Chiedo venia, è vero.
ma di Eastwood proprio -Gli spietati.


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2015)

sono talmente tanti... quasi tutto Sergio Leone, quasi tutto Kubrick, Blade Runner, Alien,  Dead Man (poco conosciuto, bellissimo, con un giovanissimo Johnny Deep), Quei bravi ragazzi, Toro scatenato, Il settimo sigillo, C'eravamo tanto amati, Il sorpasso, Amici miei, Brancaleone... e chissà quanti altri.


----------



## Fantastica (6 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> Gran hotel è bellissimo
> racchiude tutto, una pellicola
> surreale e poetica
> 
> ...


Sì, vedrò questo film che ti piace tanto, aspetto di incontrare GA così ce lo godiamo insieme
Le invasioni barbariche mi è venuto in mente per associazione con i "barbari", ma è un film credo moooolto differente. È canadese, sì, ed è umanissimo...


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Cioè?Non mivrisulta che qualcuno qui si sia identificato con Pierino:mexican:


io all'epoca mi identificavo un po' in Madeleine di Vertigo, che non è proprio proprio un personaggio vincente.. tutto l'opposto, è perdente, debole e schiacciata dall'egoismo di lui...

quindi quoto Brunetta


----------



## brenin (6 Luglio 2015)

L'eleganza del riccio
Full metal jacket
I ponti di Madison county
La donna che canta


----------



## Nocciola (6 Luglio 2015)

I ponti di Madison county
L'amore infedele -Unfaithful
Il miglio verde
Il codice Da Vinci
Vento di Passioni


Tralascio per decenza di aver visto almeno 15 volte Pretty Woman, Il Presidente una storia s'amore, Love Affair


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> I film francesi. Tutti. Qualsiasi film ove recitii la divina Isabelle Huppert.
> 
> E poi ho amato Lezioni di piano di J. Campion.
> 
> Recente identificazione in Eyes Wide shut.


identificazione?


----------



## banshee (6 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> I ponti di Madison county
> L'amore infedele -Unfaithful
> Il miglio verde
> Il codice Da Vinci
> ...



pure io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: tutte le volte che lo mandano su Raiuno me lo rivedo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> pure io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: tutte le volte che lo mandano su Raiuno me lo rivedo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io invece rivedo sempre (e so tutte le battute a memoria) Altrimenti ci arrabbiamo e Lo chiamavano Trinità


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> io invece rivedo sempre (e so tutte le battute a memoria) Altrimenti ci arrabbiamo e Lo chiamavano Trinità



[video=youtube;QtL_nSHZK8w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtL_nSHZK8w[/video]


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> io invece rivedo sempre (e so tutte le battute a memoria) Altrimenti ci arrabbiamo e *Lo chiamavano Trinità*


Ho anche il dvd... cult! :up:


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> [video=youtube;QtL_nSHZK8w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtL_nSHZK8w[/video]


La caduta di Mescal è pure meglio


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2015)

a me piace da matti quando curano il messicano...'la mia sposa era al fiume, senor, un gringo l'aggredi', la voleva...'
e quando il vecchio fa fare il bagno a Trinita' 'era dallo straripamento del Pecos che non vedevo tanto sporco' :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## spleen (6 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> a me piace da matti quando curano il messicano...'la mia sposa era al fiume, senor, un gringo l'aggredi', la voleva...'
> e quando il vecchio fa fare il bagno a Trinita' 'era dallo straripamento del Pecos che non vedevo tanto sporco' :rotfl::rotfl:


......venite fratelli.....

Gli hai detto tu che siamo fratelli?


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> ......venite fratelli.....
> 
> Gli hai detto tu che siamo fratelli?


Emiliano non tradisce gringo! Emiliano dice tutto


----------



## spleen (6 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Emiliano non tradisce gringo! Emiliano dice tutto


..... Questo dovrebbe essere nuovo, non l'ho mai picchiato......


----------



## brenin (6 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> I film francesi. Tutti. Qualsiasi film ove recitii la divina Isabelle Huppert.
> 
> E poi ho amato Lezioni di piano di J. Campion.
> 
> Recente identificazione in Eyes Wide shut.


Straquoto i film francesi ( l'ultimo visto "La cena dei cretini " ) e la Huppert.... ( oltre a Juliette Binoche ).


----------



## spleen (6 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> I ponti di Madison county
> L'amore infedele -Unfaithful
> Il miglio verde
> Il codice Da Vinci
> ...


Il codice da vinci..............  agh... 

Si capisce però che sei una romanticona  Pretty Woman è il film romantico per eccellenza.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Il codice da vinci..............  agh...
> 
> *Si capisce però che sei una romanticona*  Pretty Woman è il film romantico per eccellenza.


Molto....


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Molto....


Allora, Ufficiale e Gentiluomo e' un must


----------



## Nocciola (6 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Allora, Ufficiale e Gentiluomo e' un must


Come ho potuto dimenticarmene
Siamo a 20 volte secondo me.....lo so davvero a memoria


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come ho potuto dimenticarmene
> Siamo a 20 volte secondo me.....lo so davvero a memoria


eh, mi pareva strano che non fosse citato


----------



## Nocciola (6 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> eh, mi pareva strano che non fosse citato


Richard Gere resta il massimo per me.....un pochino più vecchio che in quel film

Lui con la rosa rossa che sale dalla scala mobile in smoking in "shall we dance" vale da solo il prezzo del biglietto al cinema (visto che il film è una boiata )


----------



## ivanl (6 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Richard Gere resta il massimo per me.....un pochino più vecchio che in quel film
> 
> Lui con la rosa rossa che sale dalla scala mobile in smoking in "shall we dance" vale da solo il prezzo del biglietto al cinema (visto che il film è una boiata )


concordo (sul film boiata)


----------



## Nicka (6 Luglio 2015)

Se devo pensare a un film del cuore penso a Miseria e Nobiltà. Ci sono troppo legata...

Se devo pensare a un film che mi ha colpita particolarmente per una sorta di identificazione penso a Match Point e a Non ti muovere...:unhappy:
Un film nel quale avrei voluto essere protagonista invece non mi viene in mente niente...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Cinema, quali sono i film che vi sono più piaciuti, perchè vi hanno aperto gli occhi o vi hanno fatto sognare, o solo magari perchè vi siete identificati nei protagonisti?
> 
> Dopo aver chiesto dei libri, adesso sarei curioso di sapere da voi quali sono stati i film che vi hanno maggiormente colpito. Anche in questo caso non servono elenchi sterminati, bastano solo i titoli essenziali, così magari se me ne manca qualcuno cerco di vederlo.
> 
> ...


Predator.


----------



## spleen (6 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Predator.


Indubbiamente il migliore di mr. Governator, per quanto anche il primo terminator non era poi così male.

Il primo è sempre il migliore, poi l'idea si sciupa.
Il primo Rocky ad esempio secondo me era un buon film.
Jean de florette è un capolavoro, il seguito, Manon delle sorgenti, un melodramma insopportabile....


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Indubbiamente il migliore di mr. Governator, per quanto anche il primo terminator non era poi così male.
> 
> Il primo è sempre il migliore, poi l'idea si sciupa.
> *Il primo Rocky ad esempio secondo me era un buon film.*
> Jean de florette è un capolavoro, il seguito, Manon delle sorgenti, un melodramma insopportabile....


Anche il primo Rambo non era male. Dal secondo è diventato una barzelletta.
 Il film simbolo degli anni '80 secondo me è Top Gun.


----------



## tullio (6 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ho sentito parlare
> delle invasioni barbariche
> ma non l'ho visto
> mi pare che sia un film canadese


"Le Invasioni Barbariche" è il sequel di un film che lo stesso regista aveva realizzato anni prima, con gli stessi personaggi: "Il declino dell'impero americano", film che credo convenga vedere prima dell'altro. Sono film (a pari di altri dello stesso regista) "esistenzialistici", che chiamano in causa la presenza del nulla nella vita: il nulla dei valori e dei rapporti sociali, della carriera, del piacere, dell'esistere, sino al nulla della morte. Il lento declino di tutte le motivazioni per vivere si confronta con la vana vitalità. Eppure, se anche tutti i valori sono nulla e tutto crolla, vale ancora la pena del gesto umano dell'amicizia e della bellezza. 
Non sono capolavori ma sono, nondimeno, film assai interessanti, ricchi tra l'altro di umorismo amaro.


----------



## Fantastica (6 Luglio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> "Le Invasioni Barbariche" è il sequel di un film che lo stesso regista aveva realizzato anni prima, con gli stessi personaggi: "Il declino dell'impero americano", film che credo convenga vedere prima dell'altro. Sono film (a pari di altri dello stesso regista) "esistenzialistici", che chiamano in causa la presenza del nulla nella vita: il nulla dei valori e dei rapporti sociali, della carriera, del piacere, dell'esistere, sino al nulla della morte. Il lento declino di tutte le motivazioni per vivere si confronta con la vana vitalità. Eppure, se anche tutti i valori sono nulla e tutto crolla, vale ancora la pena del gesto umano dell'amicizia e della bellezza.
> Non sono capolavori ma sono, nondimeno, film assai interessanti, ricchi tra l'altro di umorismo amaro.


Concordo in parte. In realtà per me, non certo il primo, ma "Le invasioni barbariche" è un film di delicata sensibilità umana. E' più dolce che amaro, pur non nascondendo nulla del male. La vitalità non vi è affatto vana, anzi. Non voglio fare anticipazioni di trama, casomai qualcuno volesse vederlo, ma la scelta del protagonista e della ragazza che lo aiuta e del figlio del protagonista sono segni di grande amore per la vita nonostante.


----------



## spleen (6 Luglio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> L'eleganza del riccio
> *Full metal jacket*
> I ponti di Madison county
> La donna che canta


La scena finale...... antologia.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fvLU0JLmwY


----------



## free (6 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Predator.



cosa c'è di interessante in questo vecchio film?


----------



## LucyLiu (7 Luglio 2015)

un film che guarderei mille volte nonostante sia un film che mi fa commuovere indecentemente è " Il principe delle maree" con Nick Nolte e Barbra Streisand...






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHNRsZb1eUM


----------



## Eratò (7 Luglio 2015)

La scelta di Sophie....


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> La scelta di Sophie....


La scena della scelta vale il film.


----------



## Flavia (7 Luglio 2015)

mine vaganti
per alcuni aspetti 
un film leggero, ma
tra sorrisi amari ed ironia
vengono affrontate tematiche
importanti, e forse ancora
per alcuni contesti molto scomode


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2015)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> un film che guarderei mille volte nonostante sia un film che mi fa commuovere indecentemente è " Il principe delle maree" con Nick Nolte e Barbra Streisand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La voce di Barbra è già un dono meraviglioso. È anche una brava attrice e una brava regista. Almeno il naso importante doveva averlo!


----------



## Fantastica (7 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La voce di Barbra è già un dono meraviglioso. È anche una brava attrice e una brava regista. Almeno il naso importante doveva averlo!


Non loderò mai abbastanza il fatto che non l'abbia mai ritoccato.:umile:


----------



## Flavia (7 Luglio 2015)

Pane e tulipani

uno dei più bei film
che ricordi

"le cose lente sono le più belle, bisogna sapere aspettare"


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> Pane e tulipani
> 
> uno dei più bei film
> che ricordi
> ...


Hai ragione, davvero bello!


----------



## spleen (8 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> Pane e tulipani
> 
> uno dei più bei film
> che ricordi
> ...



:up:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

L'uomo dei sogni.


----------



## spleen (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'uomo dei sogni.


Già! Bel film, con Costner e Liotta.
Pensando a Costner mi vengono in mente anche - Balla con i Lupi - e soprattutto - Un mondo perfetto -.

e mi rimane la curiosità di capire chi è l' uomo dei sogni di Brunetta.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Già! Bel film, con Costner e Liotta.
> Pensando a Costner mi vengono in mente anche - Balla con i Lupi - e soprattutto - Un mondo perfetto -.
> 
> e mi rimane la curiosità di capire chi è l' uomo dei sogni di Brunetta.


Ho capito che lo devo considerare intelligente e morale. Fa perfino ridere visto che ho sposato un amorale ma si mascherava bene.
Fisicamente ho capito di avere un tipo fisico: Luigi lo Cascio.
Ah La meglio gioventù!


----------



## Flavia (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho capito che lo devo considerare intelligente e morale. Fa perfino ridere visto che ho sposato un amorale ma si mascherava bene.
> Fisicamente ho capito di avere un tipo fisico: Luigi lo Cascio.
> Ah* La meglio gioventù!*


bellissimo film,visto e rivisto
Luigi Lo Cascio bravissimo

I cento passi
Luce dei miei occhi


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> bellissimo film,visto e rivisto
> Luigi Lo Cascio bravissimo
> 
> I cento passi
> Luce dei miei occhi



Luigi lo Cascio è bravissimo e mi piace.
Elio Germano è bravissimo ma non è il mio tipo.
Bellissimo il film, di cui non rammento il titolo, in cui resta vedovo e Raoul Bova fa l'imbranato.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Luigi lo Cascio è bravissimo e mi piace.
> Elio Germano è bravissimo ma non è il mio tipo.
> Bellissimo il film, di cui non rammento il titolo, in cui resta vedovo e Raoul Bova fa l'imbranato.


La nostra vita.

Per me il suo migliore resta "Mio fratello è figlio unico". Per me lui è il migliore attore italiano in circolazione (e non sono pochi i bravi).


----------



## Flavia (8 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Luigi lo Cascio è bravissimo e mi piace.
> Elio Germano è bravissimo ma non è il mio tipo.
> Bellissimo il film, di cui non rammento il titolo, in cui resta vedovo e Raoul Bova fa l'imbranato.


dobbiamo premiare il cinema italiano
per troppo tempo abbiamo guardato oltre oceano
e dimenticato i nostri talenti

germano è bravissimo ma ha quell'aria
di bambinone troppo cresciuto....


----------



## Spot (9 Luglio 2015)

Io vi consiglio Mio cognato, con un ottimo Rubini, e Lacapagira.
Direttamente dalla splendida Bari.


----------



## Nicka (9 Luglio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io vi consiglio Mio cognato, con un ottimo Rubini, e Lacapagira.
> Direttamente dalla splendida Bari.


Lacapagira...bellino!!!


----------



## banshee (9 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La nostra vita.
> 
> Per me il suo migliore resta "Mio fratello è figlio unico". Per me lui è il migliore attore italiano in circolazione (e non sono pochi i bravi).


bellissimo! lui è veramente bravo.....


----------



## Ultimo (9 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Cinema, quali sono i film che vi sono più piaciuti, perchè vi hanno aperto gli occhi o vi hanno fatto sognare, o solo magari perchè vi siete identificati nei protagonisti?
> 
> Dopo aver chiesto dei libri, adesso sarei curioso di sapere da voi quali sono stati i film che vi hanno maggiormente colpito. Anche in questo caso non servono elenchi sterminati, bastano solo i titoli essenziali, così magari se me ne manca qualcuno cerco di vederlo.
> 
> ...


Uhm.. Ultimamente soltanto film "demenziali" tipo natale a rio, natale in crociera e via discorrendo. Si ride, non si pensa a nulla e quando finisce il cinema ti viene pure fame. Mi spiace ma, ho gli occhi chiusi. :rotfl:


----------



## spleen (9 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm.. Ultimamente soltanto film "demenziali" tipo natale a rio, natale in crociera e via discorrendo. Si ride, non si pensa a nulla e quando finisce il cinema ti viene pure fame. Mi spiace ma, ho gli occhi chiusi. :rotfl:


hahahahaha.........:rotfl:
Nessuno ha avuto il coraggio finora di citare qualche film demenziale... bravo.

Attento però, i film ci influenzano più di quanto crediamo.


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2015)

La sconosciuta
un film violento e duro
con un Michele Placido magistrale


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> La sconosciuta
> un film violento e duro
> con un Michele Placido magistrale



Molto molto bello, intenso. Sempre di Tornatore capolavoro è La migliore offerta.
Di Placido Romanzo criminale.

Per ridere non perdetevi Smetto quando posso.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Molto molto bello, intenso. Sempre di Tornatore capolavoro è La migliore offerta.
> Di Placido Romanzo criminale.
> 
> Per ridere non perdetevi Smetto quando posso.


Bellissimo la migliore offerta e Smetto quando voglio credo che i miei figli me l'abbiano fatto vedere una decina di volte


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bellissimo la migliore offerta e Smetto quando voglio credo che i miei figli me l'abbiano fatto vedere una decina di volte


Senza alcuna diatriba?


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> hahahahaha.........:rotfl:
> Nessuno ha avuto il coraggio finora di citare qualche film demenziale... bravo.
> 
> Attento però, i film ci influenzano più di quanto crediamo.


[video=youtube;W2R8RyCQovs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2R8RyCQovs[/video]


----------



## spleen (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Molto molto bello, intenso. Sempre di Tornatore capolavoro è *La migliore offerta*.
> Di Placido Romanzo criminale.
> 
> Per ridere non perdetevi Smetto quando posso.





farfalla ha detto:


> Bellissimo la migliore offerta e *Smetto quando voglio* credo che i miei figli me l'abbiano fatto vedere una decina di volte





Brunetta ha detto:


> *Senza alcuna diatriba?*


Bravissime, bellisimi entrambi, la scena poi del colloquio con la "diatriba" che sguscia fuori inavvertitamente è una delle più divertenti di questi ultimi anni.


----------



## spleen (10 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> [video=youtube;W2R8RyCQovs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2R8RyCQovs[/video]


Sto film l'avrò visto 1o volte, divertentissimo, quando lo danno in tv anche involontariamente finisco per riguardarmelo.


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sto film l'avrò visto 1o volte, divertentissimo, quando lo danno in tv anche involontariamente finisco per riguardarmelo.


Il primo è fantastico :up:


----------



## Flavia (10 Luglio 2015)

il missionario
commedia francese
qualche equivoco, buoni sentimenti
buon umore assicurato


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> il missionario
> *commedia francese*
> qualche equivoco, buoni sentimenti
> buon umore assicurato


sul tema consiglio "La cena dei cretini"


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sul tema consiglio "La cena dei cretini"


anche "quasi amici"


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

io i film francesi non li reggo...
ma non sono un fine intenditore di cinema, comunque


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

anche il mitico Paolo Villaggio con i primi Fantozzi... quando non lavoravo mi facevano molto ridere, ora un po' meno...

ecco, in sintesi :rotfl:

[video=youtube;BcTeYDqrbeg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcTeYDqrbeg[/video]


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche il mitico Paolo Villaggio con i primi Fantozzi... quando non lavoravo mi facevano molto ridere, ora un po' meno...
> 
> ecco, in sintesi :rotfl:


vero, succede anche a me


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> vero, succede anche a me


e poi arriva il Mega Direttore clamoroso ed esce il Don Perignon :rotfl:

a prima vista sembra demenziale ma ha colto perfettamente le dinamiche di potere aziendali


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche il mitico Paolo Villaggio con i primi Fantozzi... quando non lavoravo mi facevano molto ridere, ora un po' meno...
> 
> ecco, in sintesi :rotfl:
> 
> [video=youtube;BcTeYDqrbeg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcTeYDqrbeg[/video]


i primi due sono stati ottimi film!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2015)

Gurdatevi i film di franco e ciccio, stanlio e ollio. che poi di stanlio ed ollio visto gli utenti e la grande capacità culturale che hanno vi dilettereste con l'uno e l'altro: risate e bellezza dei film fatti.


----------



## Flavia (10 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Gurdatevi i film di _*franco e ciccio, stanlio e ollio*_. che poi di stanlio ed ollio visto gli utenti e la grande capacità culturale che hanno vi dilettereste con l'uno e l'altro: risate e bellezza dei film fatti.


:up: i grandi classici
come non ricordare poi
le pellicole di Totò, Fabrizi
De Sica, Manfredi, Vitti
e tanti altri che hanno dato
lustro al nostro cinema


P.S: lo sapevate che Fabrizi
era anche un bravo poeta?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up: i grandi classici
> come non ricordare poi
> le pellicole di Totò, Fabrizi
> De Sica, Manfredi, Vitti
> ...


Ho dei ricordi di fabrizi che recitava poesie, in romanesco, forse.


----------



## Flavia (10 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho dei ricordi di fabrizi che recitava poesie, in romanesco, forse.


si sonetti in dialetto romano


----------



## Flavia (12 Luglio 2015)

l'erba di Grace
un film che assicura il buon umore


----------



## spleen (14 Luglio 2015)

Zack e Miri make a porno.
Divertentissimo. (non è un porno ma un po' trash sì).

Oltre che divertente contiene una perla, la scena in cui si vede il volto di lei quando lui le rivela di amarla e se ne va, bravissima Elizabeth Banks.

Inoltre si impara cos' è un timone olandese .


----------



## Flavia (14 Luglio 2015)

Miss Pettigrew
altro che brutto anatroccolo!


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2015)

Mi sono fatta un bel elenco.


----------



## spleen (16 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sono fatta un bel elenco.


Se ti va' di divertirti un po' e non l'hai già visto guarda - Thermae romae - 
E'  ricavato da un manga giapponese che parla del Giappone moderno e di Roma ai tempi di Adriano, un ingegnere che viaggia nel tempo..... un autentico calderone, commistioni di ogn sorta, io lo definirei una operazione azzardata, ma proprio per questo abbastanza spiazzante e divertente.

Mi piacerebbe che ci fosse un thread dedicato in maniera continuativa al cinema, un luogo per raccontare e raccontarsi attraverso i film che vediamo.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Luglio 2015)

Non vorrei  essere pesante... mi rivolgo comunque a chi ha una certa età, e i film di Macario?


----------



## Flavia (16 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non vorrei  essere pesante... mi rivolgo comunque a chi ha una certa età, e i film di Macario?


non so a che età ti riferisci
ma vogliamo parlare di Renato Rascel
Gino Cervi, il grande Aldo Fabrizi
(boni, boni, state boni)
e il meno conosciuto Luis De Funès
fatevi un bel giro nelle teche rai
bis-nonna Flavia


----------



## Ultimo (17 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> non so a che età ti riferisci
> ma vogliamo parlare di Renato Rascel
> Gino Cervi, il grande Aldo Fabrizi
> (boni, boni, state boni)
> ...


E vabbè ohh di certo non la nostra età, siamo giovani noi. tu sicuro. Però io qualcosina l'ho vista anche se quei film non appartengono alla mia generazione. Tutt'ora li guardo quando li trasmettono in tv. Ma vedo poco tv, pochissima. Un film io lo vedo in circa quattro giorni, e deve finirmi bene.


----------



## tullio (18 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe che ci fosse un thread dedicato in maniera continuativa al cinema, un luogo per raccontare e raccontarsi attraverso i film che vediamo.


Se uno è interessato alla cultura popolare allora i bmovie sono una miniera. Pessimi ma senza pretese, se non quella di far più soldi di quelli spesi, riflettono in modo evidente quegli stessi codici popolari che contribuiscono a trasformare e produrre. Villaggio con i suoi Fantozzi, almeno i primi 3, ha contribuito non solo a trasformare il linguaggio (pensiamo all'abuso dei superlativi e alla ricerca del superlativo assoluto) - e per trasformare il linguaggio prima di lui credo che l'ultimo sia stato D'Annunzio - ma ha prodotto l'immagine della borghesia stracciona, della sottoborghesia, immagine che non era disponibile prima. Se pensiamo poi ai film di "Pierino" abbiamo la popolarizzazione di un modello di femminilità che si è poi imposto non solo nell'immaginario ma nei comportamenti stessi di molte fanciulle. Dopo che la letteratura ha cessato il ruolo di esprimere e costruire la realtà, questo è caduto sul cinema che lo ha fatto prima con le grandi produzioni e poi proprio con i bmovie. Ruolo adesso passato, naturalmente, a internet. Cosicché se parliamo di cinema siamo in una sorta di archeologia del sapere...


----------



## spleen (19 Luglio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Se uno è interessato alla cultura popolare allora i bmovie sono una miniera. Pessimi ma senza pretese, se non quella di far più soldi di quelli spesi, riflettono in modo evidente quegli stessi codici popolari che contribuiscono a trasformare e produrre. Villaggio con i suoi Fantozzi, almeno i primi 3, ha contribuito non solo a trasformare il linguaggio (pensiamo all'abuso dei superlativi e alla ricerca del superlativo assoluto) - e per trasformare il linguaggio prima di lui credo che l'ultimo sia stato D'Annunzio - ma ha prodotto l'immagine della borghesia stracciona, della sottoborghesia, immagine che non era disponibile prima. Se pensiamo poi ai film di "Pierino" abbiamo la popolarizzazione di un modello di femminilità che si è poi imposto non solo nell'immaginario ma nei comportamenti stessi di molte fanciulle. Dopo che la letteratura ha cessato il ruolo di esprimere e costruire la realtà, questo è caduto sul cinema che lo ha fatto prima con le grandi produzioni e poi proprio con i bmovie. Ruolo adesso passato, naturalmente, a internet. Cosicché se parliamo di cinema siamo in una sorta di archeologia del sapere...


Per quanto la saga iniziale del ragionier Fantozzi io la consideri molto più di un b movie, devo proprio dire che il tuo è un bello spunto di riflessione, letteratura e cinema hanno creato "realtà parallele" alle quali attingere per divertirsi e per riflettere, e anche per formare quella mutazione dei gusti che è il nostro divenire storico.

Ad esempio quello che a me manca molto è quel genere di commedia leggera all' italiana della quale oggi ci sono solo pochi esempi. - Smetto quando voglio - una bellissima eccezione, ultimamente va' molto il genere drammatico/sdolcinato che personalmente non sopporto.
Preferisco qualche film visionario al limite.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Per quanto la saga iniziale del ragionier Fantozzi io la consideri molto più di un b movie, devo proprio dire che il tuo è un bello spunto di riflessione, letteratura e cinema hanno creato "realtà parallele" alle quali attingere per divertirsi e per riflettere, e anche per formare quella mutazione dei gusti che è il nostro divenire storico.
> 
> Ad esempio quello che a me manca molto è quel genere di commedia leggera all' italiana della quale oggi ci sono solo pochi esempi. - Smetto quando voglio - una bellissima eccezione, ultimamente va' molto il genere drammatico/sdolcinato che personalmente non sopporto.
> Preferisco qualche film visionario al limite.


Cultura popolare è un po' generico perché dovrebbe esserci una cultura comune che non credo ci sia più.
La tradizione della commedia all'italiana era una critica di costume feroce, nulla a che fare con i cinepanettoni pieni di compiacimento per debolezze cialtrone, eredi di commedie comiche scollacciate di infimo livello. Ditemi che vi faceva ridere Pierino o vi eccitavate per le docce spiate da Banfi e non mi spreco a continuare la conversazione :mexican:


----------



## spleen (20 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cultura popolare è un po' generico perché dovrebbe esserci una cultura comune che non credo ci sia più.
> La tradizione della commedia all'italiana era una critica di costume feroce, nulla a che fare con i cinepanettoni pieni di compiacimento per debolezze cialtrone, eredi di commedie comiche scollacciate di infimo livello. Ditemi che vi faceva ridere Pierino o vi eccitavate per le docce spiate da Banfi e non mi spreco a continuare la conversazione :mexican:


Ti rispondo con qualche titolo:
- I soliti ignoti
- Parenti serpenti
- Compagni di scuola
- Signore e signori (per motivi campanilistici)
- Non ci resta che piangere
- La messa è finita.

All' epoca pierino mi faceva cagare ma il body della Fenech, a me, adolescente brufoloso, piaceva ..... eccome.
non ero ancora diventato abbastanza critico.......:mexican:


----------



## feather (20 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> All' epoca pierino mi faceva cagare ma il body della Fenech, a me, adolescente brufoloso, piaceva ..... eccome.
> non ero ancora diventato abbastanza critico.......:mexican:


I film di Pierino mi han sempre fatto cagare, ma la Fenech aveva il suo bel perché. Un corpo da favola, un bello sguardo. Decisamente una topa da 10 e lode.
I primi piani che le facevano con l'effetto flou.. bellissimi.


----------



## tullio (20 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cultura popolare è un po' generico perché dovrebbe esserci una cultura comune che non credo ci sia più.
> La tradizione della commedia all'italiana era una critica di costume feroce, nulla a che fare con i cinepanettoni pieni di compiacimento per debolezze cialtrone, eredi di commedie comiche scollacciate di infimo livello. Ditemi che vi faceva ridere Pierino o vi eccitavate per le docce spiate da Banfi e non mi spreco a continuare la conversazione :mexican:


Ne fai una questione morale o di gusto estetico. Non mi pare sia il modo corretto di affrontare il problema. Snobbare i livelli bassi, anzi, almeno da Gramsci in poi, appare sintomo di un classismo gretto. Smettere di parlare se mi piace Pierino? Inutile che dica se mi piace Pierino o la Fenech: in realtà a chi interessa se a me piace o meno? Nessuno mi conosce e sapere un simile dettaglio di me è irrilevante. Occorre invece continuare la conversazione proprio perché occorre capire il senso di quel che è il nostro tempo. E il nostro tempo è il tempo in cui, dai cinepanettoni a Sanremo, viene proposto, ed accettato, un certo insieme di codici. Se non ci confrontiamo con questi codici semplicemente perché preferiamo, sdegnosi, le nostre alettezze poetiche o metafisiche o quel che è, inarrivbili alla plebe, ci perdiamo parecchio di noi stessi. Ora, la Fenech e Pierino tiravano, come tiravano i film di fanta-orrore o i similintellettuali (la serie dei Decamerone dopo Pasolini). Gola Profonda ha avuto un ruolo nello sdoganamento della pornografia e nella liberazione dei costumi assai superiore ai libri di De Sade o di quel raffinato intellettuale che era Casanova. La cultura popolare, termine tecnico, indica la cultura di massa prodotta dall'industria culturale, termine che include Fellini e Pierino, De Sica e la Carrà. La cultura popolare è ciò mediante i cui codici pensiamo, innanzi tutto e per lo più, _tutti noi_ compresi i più critici ed istruiti. Se facciamo finta di no, inganniamo noi stessi. Facciamo un esempio vicino: il nostro parlare di tradimento, qui, finisce per tirare in ballo psicanalisti, moralisti, filosofi, sociologi... ma il nostro primo reagire (e qui è pieno di esempi) non viene da nessuna di queste cime, il nostro primo reagire, il nostro primo pensare il tradimento, vissuto o subito, appartiene ai codici immediti, quelli interiorizzati nella nsotra carne. Codici che, non sono quelli, ad esempio, interiorizzati, che so? dalle nostre bisnonne. Questi codici non ci sono certo caduti addosso dal cielo. Più probabilmente li abbiamo interiorizzati con la pubblicità e, i più anziani, con Carosello.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Ne fai una questione morale o di gusto estetico. Non mi pare sia il modo corretto di affrontare il problema. Snobbare i livelli bassi, anzi, almeno da Gramsci in poi, appare sintomo di un classismo gretto. Smettere di parlare se mi piace Pierino? Inutile che dica se mi piace Pierino o la Fenech: in realtà a chi interessa se a me piace o meno? Nessuno mi conosce e sapere un simile dettaglio di me è irrilevante. Occorre invece continuare la conversazione proprio perché occorre capire il senso di quel che è il nostro tempo. E il nostro tempo è il tempo in cui, dai cinepanettoni a Sanremo, viene proposto, ed accettato, un certo insieme di codici. Se non ci confrontiamo con questi codici semplicemente perché preferiamo, sdegnosi, le nostre alettezze poetiche o metafisiche o quel che è, inarrivbili alla plebe, ci perdiamo parecchio di noi stessi. Ora, la Fenech e Pierino tiravano, come tiravano i film di fanta-orrore o i similintellettuali (la serie dei Decamerone dopo Pasolini). Gola Profonda ha avuto un ruolo nello sdoganamento della pornografia e nella liberazione dei costumi assai superiore ai libri di De Sade o di quel raffinato intellettuale che era Casanova. La cultura popolare, termine tecnico, indica la cultura di massa prodotta dall'industria culturale, termine che include Fellini e Pierino, De Sica e la Carrà. La cultura popolare è ciò mediante i cui codici pensiamo, innanzi tutto e per lo più, _tutti noi_ compresi i più critici ed istruiti. Se facciamo finta di no, inganniamo noi stessi. Facciamo un esempio vicino: il nostro parlare di tradimento, qui, finisce per tirare in ballo psicanalisti, moralisti, filosofi, sociologi... ma il nostro primo reagire (e qui è pieno di esempi) non viene da nessuna di queste cime, il nostro primo reagire, il nostro primo pensare il tradimento, vissuto o subito, appartiene ai codici immediti, quelli interiorizzati nella nsotra carne. Codici che, non sono quelli, ad esempio, interiorizzati, che so? dalle nostre bisnonne. Questi codici non ci sono certo caduti addosso dal cielo. Più probabilmente li abbiamo interiorizzati con la pubblicità e, i più anziani, con Carosello.


Gramsci, ovviamente, non parlava di Pierino.
Sono spocchiosa.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Luglio 2015)

Stasera ho visto Kingsman. Figatissima


----------



## Spot (26 Luglio 2015)

Un po' di titoli/registi che mi sono venuti in mente di recente:
Refn, tra cui molto belli
- Bronson
- Drive
- Solo Dio perdona

Miller, tutti i Mad Max, compreso Fury Road che è davvero bello.

Cronenberg:
- Videodrome
- Inseparabili
- La mosca
- Crash
- A dengerous metod
- A history of violence

Carpenter, un po' tutto. Un paio di chicche:
- 1977: Fuga da New York
- Il signore del male
- La cosa
- Il seme della follia




....e poi la trilogia del cornetto.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SuRXobQYVaU


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SuRXobQYVaU


Una delle rare serie che mi hanno colpito di più.


----------



## epitaph (3 Agosto 2015)

Ho letto molti titoli di film interessanti, quasi tutti li ho visti almeno una volta; Alcuni sono capolavori altri bei film e diversi sono "passatempo"...
Mi pare non siano citati questi che a me sono piaciuti molto:
- Il cielo sopra Berlino
- Ferro 3
- Le conseguenze dell'amore

Qualcuno li ha visti?


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

epitaph ha detto:


> Ho letto molti titoli di film interessanti, quasi tutti li ho visti almeno una volta; Alcuni sono capolavori altri bei film e diversi sono "passatempo"...
> Mi pare non siano citati questi che a me sono piaciuti molto:
> - Il cielo sopra Berlino
> - Ferro 3
> ...


Io non li ho visti, ma apprezzo il tuo avatar, moltissimo.
Complimenti anche per il nick!


----------



## Flavia (3 Agosto 2015)

epitaph ha detto:


> Ho letto molti titoli di film interessanti, quasi tutti li ho visti almeno una volta; Alcuni sono capolavori altri bei film e diversi sono "passatempo"...
> Mi pare non siano citati questi che a me sono piaciuti molto:
> - Il cielo sopra Berlino
> - Ferro 3
> ...


il cielo sopra berlino
pellicola molto bella

Il tempo guarirà tutto... Ma che succede, se il tempo stesso è una malattia?



Nicka ha detto:


> Io non li ho visti, ma apprezzo il tuo avatar, moltissimo.
> Complimenti anche per il nick!


deve essere un fan dei bad religion:up:
benvenuto


----------



## epitaph (3 Agosto 2015)

Per quanto mi riguarda è uno dei miei film preferiti assieme a "C'era una volta in America" di Leone.

No, mi spiace non conosco i Bad Religion: l'avatar, che ho scelto tra quelli standard a disposizione, mi rappresenta bene a 20 anni. In verità andrebbe bene anche adesso se avesse un espressione un po' meno arrabbiata... 
Il nick è il titolo di una canzone di un gruppo rock degli anni settanta: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQPWS2-pRiQ

ciao


----------



## Nicka (3 Agosto 2015)

epitaph ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda è uno dei miei film preferiti assieme a "C'era una volta in America" di Leone.
> 
> No, mi spiace non conosco i Bad Religion: l'avatar, che ho scelto tra quelli standard a disposizione, mi rappresenta bene a 20 anni. In verità andrebbe bene anche adesso se avesse un espressione un po' meno arrabbiata...
> Il nick è il titolo di una canzone di un gruppo rock degli anni settanta: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQPWS2-pRiQ
> ...


Non sapevo nemmeno che ci fosse un avatar simile qui dentro a disposizione!!! 
Ok, come non detto!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> *deve essere un fan dei bad religion*:up:
> benvenuto


Come no, con quell'avatar poi...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Agosto 2015)

epitaph ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda è uno dei miei film preferiti assieme a "C'era una volta in America" di Leone.
> 
> *No, mi spiace non conosco i Bad Religion*: l'avatar, che ho scelto tra quelli standard a disposizione, mi rappresenta bene a 20 anni. In verità andrebbe bene anche adesso se avesse un espressione un po' meno arrabbiata...
> Il nick è il titolo di una canzone di un gruppo rock degli anni settanta: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQPWS2-pRiQ
> ...


Ah, ecco. Ipse dixit.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Agosto 2015)

epitaph ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda è uno dei miei film preferiti assieme a "C'era una volta in America" di Leone.
> 
> No, mi spiace non conosco i Bad Religion: l'avatar, che ho scelto tra quelli standard a disposizione, mi rappresenta bene a 20 anni. In verità andrebbe bene anche adesso se avesse un espressione un po' meno arrabbiata...
> Il nick è il titolo di una canzone di un gruppo rock degli anni settanta: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQPWS2-pRiQ
> ...


" c'era una volta in America" davvero bellissimo :up:


----------



## Flavia (3 Agosto 2015)

epitaph ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda è uno dei miei film preferiti assieme a "C'era una volta in America" di Leone.
> 
> No, mi spiace non conosco i Bad Religion: l'avatar, che ho scelto tra quelli standard a disposizione, mi rappresenta bene a 20 anni. In verità andrebbe bene anche adesso se avesse un espressione un po' meno arrabbiata...
> Il nick è il titolo di una canzone di un gruppo rock degli anni settanta: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQPWS2-pRiQ
> ...


i bad religion erano
un gruppo punk-rock americano
sino sono sciolti dopo pochi anni
dalla loro nascita
il chitarrista ha creato una etichetta discografica
dal nome epitaph



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come no, con quell'avatar poi...


un poco di ottimismo
suvvia...


----------



## epitaph (3 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> i bad religion erano
> un gruppo punk-rock americano
> sino sono sciolti dopo pochi anni
> dalla loro nascita
> ...



sì Flavia grazie. Ho controllato, per curiosità, e in effetti le analogie ci sono, anche se in questo caso, del tutto casuali.
Vado OT però visto che ci sono... vorrei mandare un messaggio privato ad un nick che non scrive qui da diversi mesi, ma, forse perchè mi sono appena iscritto, non me lo lascia fare: qualcuno sa dirmi il perchè senza farmi leggere le istruzioni, ed eventualmente come fare? thx


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Agosto 2015)

epitaph ha detto:


> sì Flavia grazie. Ho controllato, per curiosità, e in effetti le analogie ci sono, anche se in questo caso, del tutto casuali.
> Vado OT però visto che ci sono... vorrei mandare un messaggio privato ad un nick che non scrive qui da diversi mesi, ma, forse perchè mi sono appena iscritto, non me lo lascia fare: qualcuno sa dirmi il perchè senza farmi leggere le istruzioni, ed eventualmente come fare? thx


Se si tratta di Minerva salutamela.


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2015)

epitaph ha detto:


> sì Flavia grazie. Ho controllato, per curiosità, e in effetti le analogie ci sono, anche se in questo caso, del tutto casuali.
> Vado OT però visto che ci sono... vorrei mandare un messaggio privato ad un nick che non scrive qui da diversi mesi, ma, forse perchè mi sono appena iscritto, non me lo lascia fare: qualcuno sa dirmi il perchè senza farmi leggere le istruzioni, ed eventualmente come fare? thx


non hai ancora abbastanza post per essere pienamente abilitato.    cerca di arrivare a quota 10 e poi eventualmente ti abilito io manualmente.


----------



## epitaph (3 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se si tratta di Minerva salutamela.


Scusa ma non ho la fortuna di conoscere "Minerva" e nemmeno te, per cui non capisco il senso del messaggio, sempre ne abbia uno.
Ad ogni modo io avevo chiesto un altra cosa...


----------



## epitaph (3 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non hai ancora abbastanza post per essere pienamente abilitato.    cerca di arrivare a quota 10 e poi eventualmente ti abilito io manualmente.


Ah ecco!, grazie per l'info.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Agosto 2015)

epitaph ha detto:


> Scusa ma non ho la fortuna di conoscere "Minerva" e nemmeno te, *per cui non capisco il senso del messaggio*, sempre ne abbia uno.
> Ad ogni modo io avevo chiesto un altra cosa...


Lo so.


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non hai ancora abbastanza post per essere pienamente abilitato.    cerca di arrivare a quota 10 e poi eventualmente ti abilito io *manualmente*.


scrivi cazzate a raffica che poi lo sceriffo toglie la spunta...ma non si può fare comunque :singleeye:?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Agosto 2015)

[video=youtube;u2yF8PmfpVA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2yF8PmfpVA[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (4 Agosto 2015)

epitaph ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda è uno dei miei film preferiti assieme a "C'era una volta in America" di Leone.No, mi spiace non conosco i Bad Religion: l'avatar, che ho scelto tra quelli standard a disposizione, mi rappresenta bene a 20 anni. In verità andrebbe bene anche adesso se avesse un espressione un po' meno arrabbiata... Il nick è il titolo di una canzone di un gruppo rock degli anni settanta: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQPWS2-pRiQciao


Per quanto riguarda il nick, io, che ho un'età, avevo sospettato giusto Quindi sei confuso? 

Benvenuto. Concordo sul film di Leone, Ferro3 la casa vuota non mi ha detto granché, come quasi tutti i film orientali, con qualche vistosa eccezione.


----------



## spleen (4 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda il nick, io, che ho un'età, avevo sospettato giusto Quindi sei confuso?
> 
> Benvenuto. Concordo sul film di Leone, Ferro3 la casa vuota non mi ha detto granché, come quasi tutti i film orientali, *con qualche vistosa eccezione*.


Quali sono queste eccezioni?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Agosto 2015)

epitaph ha detto:


> Ho letto molti titoli di film interessanti, quasi tutti li ho visti almeno una volta; Alcuni sono capolavori altri bei film e diversi sono "passatempo"...
> Mi pare non siano citati questi che a me sono piaciuti molto:
> - Il cielo sopra Berlino
> - Ferro 3
> ...


Tutti e tre.
Il terzo è quello che mi è piaciuto di più.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Quali sono queste eccezioni?


Un bellissimo film sull'oriente è "Cantando dietro i paraventi" di Ermanno Olmi.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Quali sono queste eccezioni?


Il primo che mi viene in mente è Tabu - Gohatto di Oshima. Poi Dolls di Kitano, ma non tutto. I classici giapponesi: Ozu, Mizoguchi, Kurosawa. Bellissimo Old boy del coreano Park Chan-wook. Con l'eccezione dei film di Ozu e Mizoguchi, questi altri che ho citato mi sono piaciuti nella misura in cui hanno tratti decisamente occidentali. Old boy, per esempio è una tragediona di Shakespeare in salsa orientale...


----------



## Caciottina (7 Agosto 2015)

stanno girando una specie di remake di IT, in due parti...mamma non vedo l ora  cosi poi dormo piu:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (7 Agosto 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> stanno girando una specie di remake di IT, in due parti...mamma non vedo l ora  cosi poi dormo piu:rotfl:


Madooooo' manco pagata io! Ancora tremo per il libro e il primo film! Pauraaaaa


----------



## spleen (25 Agosto 2015)

C'è qualcuno che ha visto l'ultimo mad max fury road?
Miiii che stronzata pazzesca. 
Delusione totale.


----------



## Spot (26 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> C'è qualcuno che ha visto l'ultimo mad max fury road?
> Miiii che stronzata pazzesca.
> Delusione totale.


A me è piaciuto molto.


----------



## Rocco_365 (26 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> C'è qualcuno che ha visto l'ultimo mad max fury road?
> Miiii che stronzata pazzesca.
> Delusione totale.


letto recensioni non proprio entusiastiche. Vale almeno per la visione di Charlize Theron ?


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2015)

desidero segnalare Juan de los muertos
è un film genere zombi/commedia, molto divertente, per chi ama il genere
è ambientato a Cuba, dove un gruppo di sgangherati e scafati cubani scambia gli zombi per dissidenti mandati dagli americani, e cerca di arrangiarsi a sopravvivere, alcune scene e battute sono strepitose
il film è un filmetto ma è molto ben fatto, qui una recensione
http://ilbuioinsala.blogspot.it/2014/09/recensione-il-cacciatore-di-zombie-juan.html

molto bello anche il finale, con My way cantata da Sid Vicious, una delle mie versioni preferite


----------



## Spot (26 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> desidero segnalare Juan de los muertos
> è un film genere zombi/commedia, molto divertente, per chi ama il genere
> è ambientato a Cuba, dove un gruppo di sgangherati e scafati cubani scambia gli zombi per dissidenti mandati dagli americani, e cerca di arrangiarsi a sopravvivere, alcune scene e battute sono strepitose
> il film è un filmetto ma è molto ben fatto, qui una recensione
> ...


Oh.
Horror demenziale. Bene.

Segnalo:
Shaun of the dead
Hot fuzz
La fine del mondo.

Citazioni a go-go e risate.


----------



## Spot (26 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> letto recensioni non proprio entusiastiche. Vale almeno per la visione di Charlize Theron ?


Lei è figa.
E sinceramente a me sembra un film d'azione fatto davvero bene.
Nello stile e all'altezza dei precedenti.


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Oh.
> Horror demenziale. Bene.
> 
> Segnalo:
> ...


grazie, ho visto solo il primo, non sapevo che esistesse una trilogia


----------



## Spot (26 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> grazie, ho visto solo il primo, non sapevo che esistesse una trilogia


Di niente 
Il mio preferito è il terzo, fammi sapere poi cosa ne pensi :up:


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Di niente
> Il mio preferito è il terzo, fammi sapere poi cosa ne pensi :up:



ok, anche tu dei cubani, se ti va!


----------



## Spot (26 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ok, anche tu dei cubani, se ti va!


Ovvio che si.


----------



## spleen (26 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Lei è figa.
> E sinceramente a me sembra un film d'azione fatto davvero bene.
> Nello stile e all'altezza dei precedenti.


Non sono riuscito ad apprezzare. Sarà perchè il sostituto di Gibson in fondo non è secondo me all' altezza, sarà perchè le mirabolanti scene di inseguimenti si protraggono in modo estenuante e confuso, sarà perchè i "cattivi" sono più splatter del solito, boh....
Però si, lei è figa, (e se ci si mette anche molto brava).


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2015)

Tra i fim d'azione a me è piaciuta la serie di Burne.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2015)

Invece se a qualcuno è piaciuto Niphomaniac mi dica perché.


----------



## spleen (26 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra i fim d'azione a me è piaciuta la serie di Burne.



:up: soprattutto il primo.
Mi ricordo la scena di lui che arriva da solo in Svizzera, di sera, al parco mentre nevica, senza sapere niente di se stesso.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> :up: soprattutto il primo.
> Mi ricordo la scena di lui che arriva da solo in Svizzera, di sera, al parco mentre nevica, senza sapere niente di se stesso.



È difficile trovare un film d'azione così.


----------



## Fantastica (26 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece se a qualcuno è piaciuto Niphomaniac mi dica perché.


Quoto. Non sono riuscita a "salvarlo" da nessun punto di vista e sotto nessun aspetto. E mi sono sciroppata entrambi, proprio nella speranza di trovare una giustificazione a chi me l'aveva consigliato.


----------



## Rocco_365 (26 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece se a qualcuno è piaciuto Niphomaniac mi dica perché.


E tu come l'hai trovato Ninphomaniac ?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> E tu come l'hai trovato Ninphomaniac ?


Una boiata pazzesca.


----------



## Spot (26 Agosto 2015)

Comunque io sto aspettando con ansia questo.
[video=youtube;lRBzBhwbswo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRBzBhwbswo[/video]
Ottobre :inlove:


----------



## spleen (26 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Comunque io sto aspettando con ansia questo.
> [video=youtube;lRBzBhwbswo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRBzBhwbswo[/video]
> Ottobre :inlove:


si,sii.....

Speriamo sia solo all' altezza delle aspettative.


----------



## epitaph (26 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il primo che mi viene in mente è Tabu - Gohatto di Oshima. Poi Dolls di Kitano, ma non tutto. I classici giapponesi: Ozu, Mizoguchi, *Kurosawa*. Bellissimo Old boy del coreano Park Chan-wook. Con l'eccezione dei film di Ozu e Mizoguchi, questi altri che ho citato mi sono piaciuti nella misura in cui hanno tratti decisamente occidentali. Old boy, per esempio è una tragediona di Shakespeare in salsa orientale...


Di Kurosawa ricordo di aver visto (più volte) _Dersu Uzula_: un bellissimo film sull'amicizia.


----------



## Spot (27 Agosto 2015)

Ma qualche bel film d'animazione? Senza tirare fuori Miyazaki.


----------



## spleen (29 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma qualche bel film d'animazione? Senza tirare fuori Miyazaki.


Wall E
Galline in fuga
Ratatouille


----------



## Flavia (29 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma qualche bel film d'animazione? Senza tirare fuori Miyazaki.


the muppets


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Wall E
> Galline in fuga
> Ratatouille


Questi ma praticamente tutti.


----------



## AneleElena (29 Agosto 2015)

Non l'ho ancora visto, però quanto bello è Thomas?


----------



## Spot (30 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Wall E
> Galline in fuga
> Ratatouille


Già dato 
Belli.

Ma sono in cerca di qualcosa di meno conosciuto.


----------



## spleen (1 Settembre 2015)

Il giovane favoloso, visto ieri sera, proprio bellino.
Qualcuno di vos lo ha visto?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Il giovane favoloso, visto ieri sera, proprio bellino.
> Qualcuno di vos lo ha visto?


Non ancora. Martone è un regista interessante ma Elio Germano è una garanzia. Era bravo anche quando faceva  "er pasticca" in Un medico in famiglia.


----------



## spleen (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ancora. Martone è un regista interessante ma Elio Germano è una garanzia. Era bravo anche quando faceva  "er pasticca" in Un medico in famiglia.


Mia figlia mi aveva detto che era una palla, ma io invece lo ho trovato proprio carino, con alcune scene come quella del venditore di almanacchi e quella finale, del vesuvio, quasi da cineteca.
Sarà che recentissimamente sono andato a visitare la biblioteca dei Leopardi a Recanati.... mi è piaciuto insomma, anche perchè a me Leopardi piace.


----------



## oceansize (2 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Cinema, quali sono i film che vi sono più piaciuti, perchè vi hanno aperto gli occhi o vi hanno fatto sognare, o solo magari perchè vi siete identificati nei protagonisti?
> 
> Dopo aver chiesto dei libri, adesso sarei curioso di sapere da voi quali sono stati i film che vi hanno maggiormente colpito. Anche in questo caso non servono elenchi sterminati, bastano solo i titoli essenziali, così magari se me ne manca qualcuno cerco di vederlo.
> 
> ...



mi mancano tutti i film vecchi italiani, prima o poi mi sono ripromessa di vedere almeno Ladri di biciclette
mi piacciono in generale i film intimisti, lenti, senza una sceneggiatura da colpi di scena ecc..
tra gli italiani mi vengono in mente "Le acrobate" di Soldini, con Valeria Golino e Licia Maglietta; "Le fate ignoranti" dove anche Accorsi recita decentemente e "Respiro", sempre con la Golino che secondo me è una brava attrice anche se a volte mi sta un po' qui
Tutte storie accomunate da donne che seguono il proprio istinto, intraprendendo un viaggio così dal nulla, cambiando prospettiva o semplicemente essendo se stesse in un ambiente omologato.
Tra gli stranieri "Lanterne rosse", non me lo ricordo quasi per niente ma mi è rimasta impressa la sensazione che mi diede quando lo vidi; "Sesso bugie e videotape" con un bravissimo James Spader; "Central do Brasil"; "Primavera, estate, autunno, inverno... e ancora primavera" e il romanticone "Ragione e sentimento".
Poi una marea di film adolescenziali tra cui "Vivere in fuga" con River Phoenix, dove ogni santa volta che lo vedo piango


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

oceansize ha detto:


> mi mancano tutti i film vecchi italiani, prima o poi mi sono ripromessa di vedere almeno Ladri di biciclette
> mi piacciono in generale i film intimisti, lenti, senza una sceneggiatura da colpi di scena ecc..
> tra gli italiani mi vengono in mente "Le acrobate" di Soldini, con Valeria Golino e Licia Maglietta; "Le fate ignoranti" dove anche Accorsi recita decentemente e "Respiro", sempre con la Golino che secondo me è una brava attrice anche se a volte mi sta un po' qui
> Tutte storie accomunate da donne che seguono il proprio istinto, intraprendendo un viaggio così dal nulla, cambiando prospettiva o semplicemente essendo se stesse in un ambiente omologato.
> ...


 Ti manca Ladri di biciclette?! :unhappy:
Dei vecchi film italiani ti piaceranno quelli di Germi con Germi in bianco e nero: L'uomo di paglia, Quer pasticciaccio ecc


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Settembre 2015)

oceansize ha detto:


> mi mancano tutti i film vecchi italiani, prima o poi mi sono ripromessa di vedere almeno Ladri di biciclette
> *mi piacciono in generale i film intimisti, lenti, senza una sceneggiatura da colpi di scena ecc..*
> tra gli italiani mi vengono in mente "Le acrobate" di Soldini, con Valeria Golino e Licia Maglietta; "Le fate ignoranti" dove anche Accorsi recita decentemente e "Respiro", sempre con la Golino che secondo me è una brava attrice anche se a volte mi sta un po' qui
> Tutte storie accomunate da donne che seguono il proprio istinto, intraprendendo un viaggio così dal nulla, cambiando prospettiva o semplicemente essendo se stesse in un ambiente omologato.
> ...


Prova col metadone.


----------



## Fantastica (2 Settembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prova col metadone.


Tornato in forma, eh?


----------



## Flavia (6 Settembre 2015)

*Closer*

quanto sono difficili i rapporti umani
non mi è piaciuto particolarmente
ma se vi capita di vederlo, tanto male non è
"l'amore è un incidente in attesa di accadere"

[video=youtube;9SosMa6Ni-o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SosMa6Ni-o[/video]


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2015)

Ho visto fury.
Cristo santo, è da - Salavate il soldato Ryan - che non vedevo cose del genere, sono scosso.

.....gli ideali sono pacifici, è la storia che è violenta. (cit)


----------



## passante (24 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Cinema, quali sono i film che vi sono più piaciuti, perchè vi hanno aperto gli occhi o vi hanno fatto sognare, o solo magari perchè vi siete identificati nei protagonisti?
> 
> Dopo aver chiesto dei libri, adesso sarei curioso di sapere da voi quali sono stati i film che vi hanno maggiormente colpito. Anche in questo caso non servono elenchi sterminati, bastano solo i titoli essenziali, così magari se me ne manca qualcuno cerco di vederlo.
> 
> ...


Da bambino davanti a "Una giornata particolare" mia mamma mi disse: vedi? ci sono degli uomini che amano altri uomini. ai tempi del fascismo andavano al confino, pensa un po'. ma non c'è niente di male, sono nati così". 

è stato fondamentale.


----------



## passante (24 Settembre 2015)

in ogni caso il mio mito è _Il grande Lebowsky _


----------



## banshee (25 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> in ogni caso il mio mito è _Il grande Lebowsky _


Fantastico :up:


----------



## spleen (1 Ottobre 2015)

Stasera ho visto - Il lato positivo - con Bradley Cooper e Jennifer Lawrence, bello ma un po' surreale.

Che carina la Lawrence.....


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Stasera ho visto - Il lato positivo - con Bradley Cooper e Jennifer Lawrence, bello ma un po' surreale.
> 
> Che carina la Lawrence.....


Bellissimo film
Visto più volte 
Entrambi bravi secondo me


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2015)

ieri ho visto carnage di polanski: interessante


----------



## JON (6 Ottobre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Stasera ho visto - Il lato positivo - con Bradley Cooper e Jennifer Lawrence, bello ma un po' surreale.
> 
> Che carina la Lawrence.....


Film carino, piacevole. Beh, surreale si....ma i personaggi, per quanto carismatici, erano in realtà un paio di bipolari.
Da vedere, comunque.


----------



## JON (6 Ottobre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> *Cinema, quali sono i film che vi sono più piaciuti*, perchè vi hanno aperto gli occhi o vi hanno fatto sognare, o solo magari perchè vi siete identificati nei protagonisti?
> 
> Dopo aver chiesto dei libri, adesso sarei curioso di sapere da voi quali sono stati i film che vi hanno maggiormente colpito. Anche in questo caso non servono elenchi sterminati, bastano solo i titoli essenziali, così magari se me ne manca qualcuno cerco di vederlo.
> 
> ...


*The Road.

*Con Viggo Mortensen. Mi ha lasciato il segno, non posso negarlo.
Accettare la vita per quello che è, ok, ma nemmeno annichilirsi.


----------



## ivanl (6 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> *The Road.
> 
> *Con Viggo Mortensen. Mi ha lasciato il segno, non posso negarlo.
> Accettare la vita per quello che è, ok, ma nemmeno annichilirsi.


bellissimo, ma il libro e' meglio (o peggio, dipende)


----------



## ivanl (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ieri sera visti 'La preda perfetta' e 'Soap Opera'; molto bello il primo, caruccio anche se sciocco il secondo, ma fa ridere un po'


----------



## Flavia (8 Ottobre 2015)

Treno di notte per Lisbona

da vedere perchè merita


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ieri ho visto carnage di polanski: interessante


Molto teatrale in tutti i sensi.


----------



## spleen (12 Novembre 2015)

L'ultimo film di Bruno, con la Cortellesi,- Gli ultimi saranno gli ultimi - Promette bene, in particolare mi ha colpito una frase della recensione, cioè che le donne sono più disposte al sacrificio personale per far felice altrui, secondo voi è vero?


----------



## Spot (12 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ieri ho visto carnage di polanski: interessante


Io l'ho adorato.


Brunetta ha detto:


> Molto teatrale in tutti i sensi.


Vero. Ed è uno dei motivi per cui mi è piaciuto.


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> L'ultimo film di Bruno, con la Cortellesi,- Gli ultimi saranno gli ultimi - Promette bene, in particolare mi ha colpito una frase della recensione, cioè che le donne sono più disposte al sacrificio personale per far felice altrui, secondo voi è vero?


No. È un luogo comune secondo me.


----------



## Nobody (13 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> *Ieri sera visti 'La preda perfetta'* e 'Soap Opera'; molto bello il primo, caruccio anche se sciocco il secondo, ma fa ridere un po'


concordo, bel film!


----------



## Flavia (19 Novembre 2015)

"cosa piove dal cielo"
ci ricorda che nessuno 
è nato per stare solo 
[video=youtube;ztDsARifRmQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztDsARifRmQ[/video]


----------



## spleen (20 Novembre 2015)

Sarebbe interessante vedere se invece del cinese fosse stato un islamico, magari vestito con qualche abito tradizionale, come si sarebbe svolta la cosa.

La percezione del diverso come minaccia non è uguale per tutti i diversi.


----------



## Falcor (20 Novembre 2015)

Spleen c'è un diverso verso cui si è fondamentalmente aperti e un diverso verso cui ci si chiude a riccio.

Senza passare per casi generali come popolazioni ed etnie basti pensare a cose molto vicine a noi. Basta vedere quando sale sull'autobus qualche ragazzo/a conciato in maniera strana. C'è chi sorride e chi strabuzza gli occhi.


----------



## Flavia (20 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sarebbe interessante vedere se invece del cinese fosse stato un islamico, magari vestito con qualche abito tradizionale, come si sarebbe svolta la cosa.
> 
> La percezione del diverso come minaccia non è uguale per tutti i diversi.


il film narra dell'incontro di due uomini
segnati dal loro dolore:
uno per la perdita della fidanzata
in un tragico ed assurdo incidente
l'altro traumatizzato dal conflitto argentino
a cui ha partecipato
si parla di sentimenti, la politica non è considerata
quindi secondo me non contano le nazionalità
ricordiamoci poi che sino a poco tempo fa
anche i cinesi venivano guardati
con parecchia diffidenza,  anzi diciamo pure male
ora l'attenzione si è spostata altrove
per più che ovvi motivi
voglio consigliare la visione di Caramel
film splendido diretto da Labaki (attrice libanese)
ambientato a Beirut, anche qui si intrecciano le vite
di un gruppo di donne in uno sfondo storico non certo facile


----------



## Stark72 (20 Novembre 2015)

Ieri sera ho visto gli Ultimi saranno gli Ultimi.
Mi ha molto sorpreso l'interpretazione drammatica della Cortellesi, brava davvero, ti immedesimi.
La storia di per sé l'ho trovata banale e il personaggio interpretato da Bentivoglio veramente insulso (non per colpa sua).
Insomma, il film è la Cortellesi e lei solamente che focalizza l'attenzione.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> il film narra dell'incontro di due uomini
> segnati dal loro dolore:
> uno per la perdita della fidanzata
> in un tragico ed assurdo incidente
> ...


:unhappy: lo voglio vedereeee!!!


----------



## Spot (21 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sarebbe interessante vedere se invece del cinese fosse stato un islamico, magari vestito con qualche abito tradizionale, come si sarebbe svolta la cosa.
> 
> La percezione del diverso come minaccia non è uguale per tutti i diversi.


PS: grazie per Under the skin. L'ho visto e mi ha colpito.
Molto belle le scene in cui lei si muove insieme alle "vittime".
E molto belli i gesti che fa quando inizia a sentire il bisogno di capire.


----------



## Flavia (22 Novembre 2015)

:up:
è bello constatare che ci sono persone 
interessate al cinema di nicchia!


----------



## Flavia (22 Novembre 2015)

"...è che è l'amore che è strano.."
questo film è esattamente 
come l'ultima riga delle favole:
e tutti vissero felici e contenti
[video=youtube;Zh2a6F5xfjc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh2a6F5xfjc[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Novembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> il film narra dell'incontro di due uomini
> segnati dal loro dolore:
> uno per la perdita della fidanzata
> in un tragico ed assurdo incidente
> ...


Minchia che merdate.


----------



## Flavia (22 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia che merdate.


che vuoi nessuno è perfetto
ora mi guardo l'ultima puntata di
the walking dead, e torno in pari
con il post-apocalisse
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## brenin (23 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :unhappy: lo voglio vedereeee!!!


Sempre in tema di medio oriente ( Libano ) consiglio questo film:

http://www.mymovies.it/film/2010/ladonnachecanta/

a mio modesto avviso da non perdere.


----------



## ivanl (23 Novembre 2015)

Visto ieri Mr. Holmes. Mi e' piaciuto, andrebbero denunciati i produttori per i trailer che fanno immaginare tutt'altro film, comunque.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

[HR][/HR]





brenin ha detto:


> Sempre in tema di medio oriente ( Libano ) consiglio questo film:
> 
> http://www.mymovies.it/film/2010/ladonnachecanta/
> 
> a mio modesto avviso da non perdere.


Grazie.
Temo che siano film fuori dai circuiti e reperibili quasi solo in streaming e dvd


----------



## Flavia (23 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Sempre in tema di medio oriente ( Libano ) consiglio questo film:
> 
> http://www.mymovies.it/film/2010/ladonnachecanta/
> 
> a mio modesto avviso da non perdere.


:up:
mi hanno detto che è bellissimo
purtroppo non ho ancora avuto
l'occasione di vederlo


----------



## Ultimo (24 Novembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> che vuoi nessuno è perfetto
> ora mi guardo l'ultima puntata di
> the walking dead, e torno in pari
> con il post-apocalisse
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ciao Flavia!!!!!! 

Ancora non ho visto l'ultimo episodio di Walking Dead, speriamo non sia come il precedente, una palla assoluta. Uff

Però tiene incollato al video!! Fino alla fine.


----------



## Nobody (24 Novembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> il film narra dell'incontro di due uomini
> segnati dal loro dolore:
> uno per la perdita della fidanzata
> in un tragico ed assurdo incidente
> ...


Stupendo, concordo :up:


----------



## Spot (24 Novembre 2015)

Io sono più mainstream 
Bronson, di Refn. Da vedere.


----------



## Flavia (24 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao Flavia!!!!!!
> 
> Ancora non ho visto l'ultimo episodio di Walking Dead, speriamo non sia come il precedente, una palla assoluta. Uff
> 
> Però tiene incollato al video!! Fino alla fine.


l'ho già visto, posso solo dirti
di prepararti  le sorprese 
non mancheranno, in ogni caso
questa stagione è un brodo allungato
spero che la chiudano in modo decente
e passino ad altro, gli sceneggiatori americani
non sanno mai dire basta quindi
portano avanti assurdità cosmiche


----------



## Flavia (24 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Stupendo, concordo :up:


:up:
mi ripeto sono contenta di constatare
che ci sono tante persone 
a cui piace questo genere di cinema
che tanto merita, ma che 
non riesce ad avere il giusto successo


----------



## Falcor (24 Novembre 2015)

Alzi la mano chi come me ha amato alla follia "Il labirinto del fauno"


----------



## Flavia (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Alzi la mano chi come me ha amato alla follia "Il labirinto del fauno"


io, non l'ho visto
mi informo


----------



## Falcor (24 Novembre 2015)

Male male, recuperalo al più presto


----------



## Spot (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Alzi la mano chi come me ha amato alla follia "Il labirinto del fauno"


Io sono fan di quell'obesone di Gullermo 
Anche la spina del diavolo è carino.

Crimson peak non l'ho ancora visto... tu?


----------



## Falcor (24 Novembre 2015)

Spina del diavolo ce l'ho
Labirinto del fauno ce l'ho
Crimson Peak mi manca


 Però ho letto qualcosina e la protagonista la adoro. L'ho conosciuta in "In Treatment" e da allora cerco di vedere ogni cosa che ha fatto, anche quella ciofeca di Stoker


----------



## Spot (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Spina del diavolo ce l'ho
> Labirinto del fauno ce l'ho
> Crimson Peak mi manca
> 
> ...


Non la conosco. Però di esser gnocca è gnocca, quindi comprendo


----------



## Nobody (25 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Alzi la mano chi come me ha amato alla follia "Il labirinto del fauno"


:applauso:


----------



## Nobody (27 Novembre 2015)

questo lo avete visto? Merita tantissimo!

[video=youtube;jUPSQpdifho]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUPSQpdifho[/video]


----------



## Nobody (27 Novembre 2015)

questo lo avete visto? Merita tantissimo!

[video=youtube;KrC73Kyft9A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrC73Kyft9A[/video]


----------



## Falcor (27 Novembre 2015)

Si l'ho visto un po di tempo fa. Molto interessante come film.


----------



## Nobody (27 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Si l'ho visto un po di tempo fa. Molto interessante come film.


Si, un altro film brasiliano particolare è questo:
[video=youtube;uZBiNJQxtGw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZBiNJQxtGw[/video]


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2015)

si, ma che palle di film guardate? :unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (27 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, ma che palle di film guardate? :unhappy:


ma quali palle, vedili piuttosto!


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma quali palle, vedili piuttosto!


ma manco morto...io vado al cinema per non pensare e per rilassarmi, non per ammorbarmi


----------



## Nobody (27 Novembre 2015)

la filmografia della IIWW è sempre stata vista con gli occhi alleati... uno dei pochissimi esempi contrari, piccolo gioiello di cinematografia indipendente.

[video=youtube;vIwimWccIoM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIwimWccIoM[/video]


----------



## Nobody (27 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma manco morto..*.io vado al cinema per non pensare e per rilassarmi*, non per ammorbarmi


allora fatti una canna che fai prima


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> allora fatti una canna che fai prima



mai fatta e quindi non se ne parla nemmeno ora. Preferisco un film scemo


----------



## Nobody (27 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> mai fatta e quindi non se ne parla nemmeno ora. Preferisco un film scemo


Io no, se devo non pensare a un film scemo preferisco quasi ogni altra cosa.


----------



## passante (27 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, ma che palle di film guardate? :unhappy:


"di nicchia" ivan, si dice "di nicchia"


----------



## Nicka (28 Novembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> "di nicchia" ivan, si dice "di nicchia"


O di nerchia, che dir si voglia...



Basta, buonanotte!


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> O di nerchia, che dir si voglia...
> 
> 
> 
> Basta, buonanotte!



:facepalm:
Lo sai che sei fuori come un balcone, vero?


----------



## Nicka (28 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> :facepalm:
> Lo sai che sei fuori come un balcone, vero?


Ehhhhhhhhhh ve ne farete una ragione prima o poi...


----------



## oro.blu (28 Novembre 2015)

*SOLO ALCUNI CHE RICORDO IN MODO PARTICOLARE*

"l'uomo bicentenario"  con Robin Williams e anche molti altri film interpretati da lui. ( good morning Vietnam - Patch Adams - L'attimo fuggente)
Mi è piaciuto molto anche Schindler's list - - il bambino con il pigiama a righe - La ladra di libri - Noi i ragazzi dello zoo di Berlino - Matrix (il primo) - Interstellar - Incontri ravvicinati del terzo tipo – I ragazzi della 56° stada – La vita è bella -
Tra i lungometraggi Fantasia – Up – Il principe d’Egitto - 

ciao


----------



## Falcor (28 Novembre 2015)

A me Interstellar ha fatto schifo a livelli epici.


----------



## oro.blu (28 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> A me Interstellar ha fatto schifo a livelli epici.


----------



## oro.blu (28 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> A me Interstellar ha fatto schifo a livelli epici.


Falcor...mandami ha lavorare devo cucire il vestito per il saggio e non ho voglia.
Questo anno  Romeo e Giulietta _ Ama e cambia il mondo
Devo fare il costume di Tebaldo  UFFAAAAAAA


----------



## Falcor (28 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Falcor...mandami ha lavorare devo cucire il vestito per il saggio e non ho voglia.
> Questo anno  Romeo e Giulietta _ Ama e cambia il mondo
> Devo fare il costume di Tebaldo  UFFAAAAAAA


Fila a cucire donna, lascia gli uomini a disquisire sul foro telematico. Giammai una donna deve uscire dal locale atto a cucinar vivande quindi "turnati" e va ad acconciare stoffe e tessuti a guisa di abito per il nobile Tebaldo.


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> A me Interstellar ha fatto schifo a livelli epici.


92 minuti di applausi :up:


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> "l'uomo bicentenario"  con Robin Williams e anche molti altri film interpretati da lui. ( good morning Vietnam - Patch Adams - L'attimo fuggente)
> Mi è piaciuto molto anche *Schindler's list* - - il bambino con il pigiama a righe - La ladra di libri - *Noi i ragazzi dello zoo di Berlino - Matrix (il primo)* - Interstellar -* Incontri ravvicinati del terzo tip*o – I ragazzi della 56° stada – La vita è bella -
> Tra i lungometraggi *Fantasia* – Up – Il principe d’Egitto -
> 
> ciao


Bellissimi!


----------



## oro.blu (1 Dicembre 2015)

*PAURA*

Ho scordato un film. Importante per la mia generazione. o almeno per me. il film in questione è *The Day After.
*Allora si parlava molto, a scuola della guerra fredda. Chi poteva a casa si era fatto il rifugio antiatomico. In tv (e per fortuna esistevano solo 4/5 emittenti) ogni giorno ci raccontava delle tensioni tra le due superpotenze e del continuo riarmo nucleare...poi da noi c'erano le leggende metropolitane sui sotterranei della base militare statunitense di Aviano. Sentivamo le bombe sotto i nostri piedi e ci chiedevamo se un incidente sarebbe potuto accadere.
Non ricordo di preciso quando uscì nelle sale. Mi ricordo solo che il cinema era gremito e lo vidi seduta sui gradini... Ho pianto per la paura...e qualche anno dopo ho pianto ancora più forte dopo il disastro di Černobyl', ricordandomi il dolore mostrato nel film causato dalle radiazioni, sapendo che la verità era molto peggiore e che il pericolo di contaminazione era molto vicino.
I venti hanno portato la nube verso di noi. Non bevete acqua di pozzo. Non mangiate le verdure dell'orto. Evitate il più possibile di stare all'aria aperta. Noi, a centinaia di chilometri da disastro...


----------



## Nobody (1 Dicembre 2015)

l'inizio della fine...

[video=youtube;7VG2aJyIFrA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VG2aJyIFrA[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (1 Dicembre 2015)

ma ... ma il disastro di Cernobil è mica dei primi anni Ottanta? E The Day After è mica degli anni Novanta? boh


----------



## Flavia (1 Dicembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ma ... ma il disastro di Cernobil è mica dei primi anni Ottanta? E The Day After è mica degli anni Novanta? boh


no the day after 
è uscito per la prima volta
nei primi anni '80


----------



## Nobody (1 Dicembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ma ... ma il disastro di Cernobil è mica dei primi anni Ottanta? E The Day After è mica degli anni Novanta? boh


The Day After con Cernobil non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Flavia (2 Dicembre 2015)

Bianco, rosso, e verdone
uno dei più bei film italiani
tre spaccati di vita italiana
divertenti ed amari

Non ce la faccio più!!! (cit. Magda)

[video=youtube;X92PIVktdqY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X92PIVktdqY[/video]


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> Bianco, rosso, e verdone
> uno dei più bei film italiani
> tre spaccati di vita italiana
> divertenti ed amari
> ...


Quella telefonata l'abbiamo fatta pari pari con dei colleghi all'ACI... sono scoppiati a ridere


----------



## Flavia (2 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quella telefonata l'abbiamo fatta pari pari con dei colleghi all'ACI... sono scoppiati a ridere


chissà quante telefonate così
hanno ricevuto in questi anni


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> chissà quante telefonate così
> hanno ricevuto in questi anni


Penso proprio di si


----------



## Falcor (3 Dicembre 2015)

Questa scena mi fa morire


----------



## oro.blu (3 Dicembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ma ... ma il disastro di Cernobil è mica dei primi anni Ottanta? E The Day After è mica degli anni Novanta? boh


il film deve essere uscito 83/84 il disastro è stato nell'86

....Credetemi qui in Friuli la fobia c'è stata


----------



## oro.blu (3 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> The Day After con Cernobil non c'entra nulla.


non hai letto il nesso.
Ho detto che ho visto il film e mi aveva fatto impressione. Io abito ad una 15 di km dalla base statunitense di Aviano e si raccontava e si racconta che sotto la base ci sia un arsenale atomico. Secondo te in un adolescente guerra fredda + Film + arsenale atomico sotto i piedi.... Cernobil successo qualche anno dopo, mi ha ricordato il pericolo delle radiazioni.
lo so che è stato un incidente, ma anche lì, tieni presente che noi ragazzi di un tempo eravamo forse un po' più sensibili a certe cose. o forse lo ero io in modo particolare.
cmq


----------



## Flavia (3 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> il film deve essere uscito 83/84 il disastro è stato nell'86
> 
> ....Credetemi qui in Friuli la fobia c'è stata


il Friuli è storicamente
una regione assai travagliata
vi suggerisco la visione di questo film
tristemente famoso
[video=youtube;WCvwTaCyw-g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCvwTaCyw-g[/video]


----------



## Nobody (3 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> non hai letto il nesso.
> Ho detto che ho visto il film e mi aveva fatto impressione. Io abito ad una 15 di km dalla base statunitense di Aviano e si raccontava e si racconta che sotto la base ci sia un arsenale atomico. Secondo te in un adolescente guerra fredda + Film + arsenale atomico sotto i piedi.... Cernobil successo qualche anno dopo, mi ha ricordato il pericolo delle radiazioni.
> lo so che è stato un incidente, ma anche lì, tieni presente che noi ragazzi di un tempo eravamo forse un po' più sensibili a certe cose. o forse lo ero io in modo particolare.
> cmq


ah ok, non avevo letto... si ad Aviano e Ghedi ci sono decine di atomiche americane.


----------



## oro.blu (3 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> il Friuli è storicamente
> una regione assai travagliata
> vi suggerisco la visione di questo film
> tristemente famoso
> [video=youtube;WCvwTaCyw-g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCvwTaCyw-g[/video]


film tragicamente bello... c'è anche un libro molto bello di Sgorlon che lo tratta, non mi ricordavo il titolo "l'ultima valle" romanzo scritto veramente bene tra verità e fantasia ti coinvolge...


----------



## Flavia (3 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> film tragicamente bello... c'è anche un libro molto bello di Sgorlon che lo tratta, non mi ricordavo il titolo "l'ultima valle" romanzo scritto veramente bene tra verità e fantasia ti coinvolge...


un film tragicamente splendido
bello anche lo spettacolo di Paolini
prendo nota del libro, non lo conoscevo
però ho letto "sulla pelle viva "
 scritta dalla Merlin 
da ragazzina sono stata in vacanza 
in Friuli, mi hanno portata a vedere 
il Vaaìjont; uno spettacolo mozzafiato
ho visitato anche i paesini mezzi disabitati
che stanno lì attorno...


----------



## oro.blu (3 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> un film tragicamente splendido
> bello anche lo spettacolo di Paolini
> prendo nota del libro, non lo conoscevo
> però ho letto "sulla pelle viva "
> ...


Il Friuli è una terra strana. Gente dura come il cuoio ma se la sai conquistare ti regalano l'anima. Siamo mezzi montanari mezzi marinai uno strano connubio. Comunque sempre gente che per natura tende ad isolarsi....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> un film tragicamente splendido
> *bello anche lo spettacolo di Paolini*
> prendo nota del libro, non lo conoscevo
> però ho letto "sulla pelle viva "
> ...


Bellissimo. Lo rivedo ogni volta che Rai 3 lo trasmette


----------



## Nicka (3 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> bello anche lo spettacolo di Paolini


Meraviglioso.


----------



## spleen (3 Dicembre 2015)

Mi fate venire in mente Mauro Corona, ogni volta che leggo un suo libro vengo trasportato in un universo parallelelo, eppure così vivo, così reale.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2015)

Vaffanculo voi ed i vostri film della merda.


[video=youtube;fis-9Zqu2Ro]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fis-9Zqu2Ro[/video]


----------



## Spot (3 Dicembre 2015)

Sperando che Snyder non faccia n'altra cacata come Man of steel.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sperando che Snyder non faccia n'altra cacata come Man of steel.


Perché cagata?


----------



## Falcor (3 Dicembre 2015)

No ma Superman vs Batman, parliamone.

Che sfida è?  Ma Superman lo corca di mazzate a Batman. Non esiste proprio la lotta. Ma poi perché devono combattere tra loro?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> No ma Superman vs Batman, parliamone.
> 
> Che sfida è?  Ma Superman lo corca di mazzate a Batman. Non esiste proprio la lotta. Ma poi perché devono combattere tra loro?


Non hai da cambiar cateteri e svuotare pale?


----------



## Falcor (3 Dicembre 2015)

Ho controllato il tuo catetere due minuti fa ed era ancora vuoto.


----------



## Flavia (3 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sperando che Snyder non faccia n'altra cmwmeacata come Man of steel.


a me non sembra che se la sia giocata
poi così male, riportare sullo schermo
un tema già trattato 30-35 anni prima
rispolverato e rimesso a lucido
per assicurarsi un buon incasso 
(vedi Spiderman)
il cast poi non è niente male
ma sono i personaggi che sono stati
molto curati, vedi ad esempio 
il rapporto padre-figlio
si sa il genere deve piacere, ma a me
non è sembrato una caccata anzi


----------



## Flavia (3 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi fate venire in mente Mauro Corona, ogni volta che leggo un suo libro vengo trasportato in un universo parallelelo, eppure così vivo, così reale.


a questo punto ti invito a vedere
"Vajont, la diga del disonore"
troverai una piccola sorpresa


----------



## Flavia (3 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Il Friuli è una terra strana. Gente dura come il cuoio ma se la sai conquistare ti regalano l'anima. Siamo mezzi montanari mezzi marinai uno strano connubio. Comunque sempre gente che per natura tende ad isolarsi....


si, persone fatte con 
una bella scorza, mi ricordo
di essere stata ospite a casa
della nonna di una mia amica,
ho mangiato per 2 settimane
coniglio nostrano in tutte le salse!
tempi andati...


----------



## oro.blu (3 Dicembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vaffanculo voi ed i vostri film della merda.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;fis-9Zqu2Ro]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fis-9Zqu2Ro[/video]


...come sei acido...cos'hai mangiato stasera chiodi ???


----------



## Falcor (3 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...come sei acido...cos'hai mangiato stasera chiodi ???


Sei troppo genuina coccinella. Non cambiare mai


----------



## Ryoga74 (3 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...come sei acido...cos'hai mangiato stasera chiodi ???


Ma guarda che oggi è gentile [emoji57]  è appena tornato, già me lo crocifiggete... per forza si mangia i chiodi [emoji23] 


Falcor ha detto:


> Sei troppo genuina coccinella. Non cambiare mai


Coffcoff..para..coff..culo..coffcoff [emoji28]


----------



## oro.blu (3 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sei troppo genuina coccinella. Non cambiare mai





Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ma guarda che oggi è gentile [emoji57]  è appena tornato, già me lo crocifiggete... per forza si mangia i chiodi [emoji23]
> 
> Coffcoff..para..coff..culo..coffcoff [emoji28]



ragazzi sono stata "cortese" mi sono letta il regolamento non voglio mica essere sospesa...io...


----------



## Falcor (3 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Coffcoff..para..coff..culo..coffcoff [emoji28]


Oh ma vuoi essere il mio primo rosso sul forum  Come direbbe qualcuno sono un galantuomo 



oro.blu ha detto:


> ragazzi sono stata "cortese" mi sono letta il regolamento non voglio mica essere sospesa...io...


E chi ti mantiene se ti sospendono? Già ti vedo a cercare un altro forum. Ti consiglio quelli per lanciatori di coriandoli, c'è tanta gente festaiola e simpatica


----------



## oro.blu (3 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Oh ma vuoi essere il mio primo rosso sul forum  Come direbbe qualcuno sono un galantuomo
> 
> 
> 
> E chi ti mantiene se ti sospendono? Già ti vedo a cercare un altro forum. Ti consiglio quelli per lanciatori di coriandoli, c'è tanta gente festaiola e simpatica


guarda che ti ci rimando...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (4 Dicembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perché cagata?





Flavia ha detto:


> a me non sembra che se la sia giocata
> poi così male, riportare sullo schermo
> un tema già trattato 30-35 anni prima
> rispolverato e rimesso a lucido
> ...


"Caccata" è molto più bello sia di cagata che di cacata 
Comunque.. non che mi faccia proprio schifo, ma mi ha annoiato.
Ma va bene il restyiling del personaggio, che si è voluto rendere più ombroso e adulto... ma la resa finale l'ho trovata di un poco efficace che ti toglie qualsiasi possibilità di empatia con storia e personaggi. Qualcuno dovrebbe dire a Nolan che non tutte le storie sui supereroi son adatte per fare Batman, e che quando scrive sceneggiature qualche volta potrebbe smettere i panni di mr. pretestuosità e concedersi un po' di leggerezza in più.
Poi sì.. troppo, davvero troppo riscrivere la storia di un personaggio in due ore di film. Ne esce una cosa frammentata e a tratti poco curata per forza.

A me ovviamente il genere piace, seguo - quasi - tutti i film del filone, così come seguo Snyder (che ad esempio con 300 e Watchmen a mio avviso è stato bravissimo) e Nolan.


----------



## Spot (4 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> No ma Superman vs Batman, parliamone.
> 
> Che sfida è?  Ma Superman lo corca di mazzate a Batman. Non esiste proprio la lotta. Ma poi perché devono combattere tra loro?


:rotfl:
Boh. So solo che è un classico DC di vecchia data, ma mai letto, e manco so di chi sia o dove.
Comunque Marvel e DC da sempre fanno combattere gli eroi più famosi tra di loro perchè... so'ssoldi  Batman vs Superman è un passaggio obbligato.
A volte esce pure roba bella, vedi Civil War.


----------



## Falcor (4 Dicembre 2015)

Si ok trmoncina ma anche volendo farsi sfidare, quello che mi chiedo è su che basi.

Superman vola, è invincibile, fortissimo.

Batman ha la batmobile (a gennaio bisogna anche rinnovare il batbollo e la batassicurazione), la batcaverna e il batarang (almeno lo ha nei giochi che ho fatto sulla ps ).

Ma a conti fatti batman non ha superpoteri. Superman gli fa il culo a strisce e anche abbastanza sottili.

Non so mi viene in mente la sfida Superman vs Vampiri di Twilight.

Tu vampiro che potere hai? Io luccico


----------



## Spot (4 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Si ok trmoncina ma anche volendo farsi sfidare, quello che mi chiedo è su che basi.
> 
> Superman vola, è invincibile, fortissimo.
> 
> ...


Io riesco a scovare tutti, anche i più miscroscopici, pezzetti di cioccolato nascosti nei cereali al cioccolato. Una supervista per il cacao, insomma.

Cavoli, sai che non lo so Falchè? 
Tu che dici?
Ma, ancora più importante, secondo te com'è fare sesso con Wonder woman? Insomma, come fai a farla venire? Ma soprattutto, che, ti fidi? Non è che ti stritola là sotto?
E Superman come faceva a non sfracellare il ventre di Lois?
Ma le mutande stanno solo sopra la calzamaglia o anche sotto?

Nel 2016 deve uscire pure Suicide squad. Finalmente qualcosa con Harley Quinn :inlove:
[video=youtube;rNNb7Yo3oJI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNNb7Yo3oJI[/video]
Non è bellissima?


----------



## Falcor (4 Dicembre 2015)

Beh Margot Robbie è un bel pezzo di sgnacchera, ho visto che nel film c'è anche quella cosa secca e brutta di Cara Delevigne.

Comunque il personaggio di Harley Quinn meriterebbe anche un film a parte secondo me.

Comunque Lois aveva sempre le anche lussate, non so se ci hai fatto caso ma nei film a volte zoppica 

Per far veder le stelle a Wonder Woman basta usare un dildotrapano di quelli da 3mila watt


----------



## Nobody (4 Dicembre 2015)

io sto contando giorni ore e minuti in attesa di questo: 

[video=youtube;qAfdYCaxEW4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAfdYCaxEW4[/video]


----------



## Spot (4 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> io sto contando giorni ore e minuti in attesa di questo:
> 
> [video=youtube;qAfdYCaxEW4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAfdYCaxEW4[/video]


Eggià :up:
Ma voi vi siete mai chiesti come mai i trailer hanno tutti la stessa dannata musica?


----------



## Nobody (4 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Eggià :up:
> Ma voi vi siete mai chiesti come mai i trailer hanno tutti la stessa dannata musica?


ma dici i trailer tarantiniani?


----------



## Spot (4 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma dici i trailer tarantiniani?


No. In generale.
Forse mi sbaglio, ma ho sempre avuto l'impressione che il motivetto e il ritmo delle immagini sia più o meno lo stesso in tutti i trailer.


----------



## Nobody (4 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> No. In generale.
> Forse mi sbaglio, ma ho sempre avuto l'impressione che il motivetto e il ritmo delle immagini sia più o meno lo stesso in tutti i trailer.


Non ci ho mai fatto caso, a dir la verità... questo trailer comunque mi fa salire l'hype a livelli preorgasmici :singleeye:


----------



## Flavia (4 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> "Caccata" è molto più bello sia di cagata che di cacata
> Comunque.. non che mi faccia proprio schifo, ma mi ha annoiato.
> Ma va bene il restyiling del personaggio, che si è voluto rendere più ombroso e adulto... ma la resa finale l'ho trovata di un poco efficace che ti toglie qualsiasi possibilità di empatia con storia e personaggi. Qualcuno dovrebbe dire a Nolan che non tutte le storie sui supereroi son adatte per fare Batman, e che quando scrive sceneggiature qualche volta potrebbe smettere i panni di mr. pretestuosità e concedersi un po' di leggerezza in più.
> Poi sì.. troppo, davvero troppo riscrivere la storia di un personaggio in due ore di film. Ne esce una cosa frammentata e a tratti poco curata per forza.
> ...


a questo punto
non ci resta che attendere 
l'uscita della pellicola, e poi
appuntamento qui a parlarne e/o sparlarne


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

Un bel film che ho visto ieri su sky è "Il ragazzo invisibile" di Salvatores
[video=youtube;-FC6-yPwuxA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FC6-yPwuxA[/video]


----------



## oro.blu (21 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Un bel film che ho visto ieri su sky è "Il ragazzo invisibile" di Salvatores
> [video=youtube;-FC6-yPwuxA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FC6-yPwuxA[/video]



Mi incuriosiva...Quindi consigli?? Prossima volta che vado a noleggiare tengo presente


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Mi incuriosiva...Quindi consigli?? Prossima volta che vado a noleggiare tengo presente


Guarda è molto originale... se ti piace Salvatores vai tranquilla! E' come sempre completamente al di fuori delle tematiche classiche del cinema italiano.


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

consiglio anche questo, il remake italiano del francese "Cena tra amici", tutti molto bravi.
[video=youtube;3ZNLd7DWhCE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZNLd7DWhCE[/video]


----------



## Juanpalambrond (21 Dicembre 2015)

[video=youtube;dUVJgmXmptU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUVJgmXmptU[/video]

Questo è sicuramente attinente al tema del forum. 

Io l'ho trovato carino. Peccato solo che la regista iraniana metta in scena una visione un po' troppo maschilista delle dinamiche di coppia


----------



## oro.blu (21 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Guarda è molto originale... se ti piace Salvatores vai tranquilla! E' come sempre completamente al di fuori delle tematiche classiche del cinema italiano.


Alle volte si alle volte no. Ma io sono aperta, non escludo a prescindere


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Alle volte si alle volte no. Ma io sono aperta, non escludo a prescindere


Magnifico atteggiamento, pure io :up:


----------



## brenin (21 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> consiglio anche questo, il remake italiano del francese "Cena tra amici", tutti molto bravi.
> [video=youtube;3ZNLd7DWhCE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZNLd7DWhCE[/video]


In tema di cinema francese segnalo :

http://www.mymovies.it/dizionario/recensione.asp?id=29165  ( la cena dei cretini ) : molto ma molto meglio del solito cinepanet.....

http://www.mymovies.it/film/2012/inthehouse/  ( Nella casa ) da non perdere a mio modesto avviso come pure :

http://www.mymovies.it/film/2011/polisse/  ( Polisse ) soprattutto per chi ha figli ancora piccoli


----------



## brenin (21 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> io sto contando giorni ore e minuti in attesa di questo:
> 
> [video=youtube;qAfdYCaxEW4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAfdYCaxEW4[/video]


Tarantino aveva in programma il sequel di Kill Bill ( sarebbe stato il n. 3 ) ma sembra abbia cambiato idea.... peccato !


----------



## Nobody (21 Dicembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> In tema di cinema francese segnalo :
> 
> http://www.mymovies.it/dizionario/recensione.asp?id=29165 *( la cena dei cretini ) : molto ma molto meglio del solito cinepanet.....*
> 
> ...


Fantastico :rotflessimo invece il remake americano... :unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (22 Dicembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Tarantino aveva in programma il sequel di Kill Bill ( sarebbe stato il n. 3 ) ma sembra abbia cambiato idea.... peccato !


Aveva in testa addirittura il seguito de "Le Iene" e "Pulp Fiction", un prequel con l'incontro dei fratelli Vega... un sogno


----------



## Ryoga74 (30 Dicembre 2015)

Appassionato di film Fantasy, fantascentifici, d'horror... e poi mi sciolgo sentendo "Iwanna be loved by you"  che incredibile carica erotica Marilyn, che coppia istrionica Curtis e Lemmon, che straordinario film "A qualcuno piace caldo"


----------



## disincantata (30 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Appassionato di film Fantasy, fantascentifici, d'horror... e poi mi sciolgo sentendo "Iwanna be loved by you"  che incredibile carica erotica Marilyn, che coppia istrionica Curtis e Lemmon, che straordinario film "A qualcuno piace caldo"



Lo stai guardando?  Rai3


----------



## Ryoga74 (30 Dicembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo stai guardando?  Rai3


Ovvio, ho un debole per Marilyn  anche se la mia preferita rimane lei :inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Appassionato di film Fantasy, fantascentifici, d'horror... e poi mi sciolgo sentendo "Iwanna be loved by you"  che incredibile carica erotica Marilyn, che coppia istrionica Curtis e Lemmon, che straordinario film "A qualcuno piace caldo"


Un film perfetto. Per fortuna a nessuno è saltato in mente di farne un remake!

Una Marilyn deliziosa, nonostante non stesse con la testa durante la lavorazione. E Lemon e Curtis strepitosi.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ovvio, ho un debole per Marilyn  anche se la mia preferita rimane lei :inlove:
> View attachment 11201


Hai visto  "Due per la strada"?


----------



## Ryoga74 (30 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un film perfetto. Per fortuna a nessuno è saltato in mente di farne un remake!
> 
> Una Marilyn deliziosa, nonostante non stesse con la testa durante la lavorazione. E Lemon e Curtis strepitosi.


film semplicemente bellissimo, andrebbe visto in lingua originale, visto lo scempio fatto con la prima versione doppiata (risistemata con la versione restaurata con l'aggiunta delle scene censurate)...


----------



## Ryoga74 (30 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai visto  "Due per la strada"?


Se ti ricordi me lo hai già chiesto  e ti risposi "purtroppo no"


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Se ti ricordi me lo hai già chiesto  e ti risposi "purtroppo no"



Non mi ricordavo. Per è un film spietatamente vero. Lei meravigliosa nell'interpretazione di diverse età.
Lo consiglio a chiunque.
Poi chi ha visto finire un matrimonio piange da sfogare tutto.


----------



## Ryoga74 (30 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi ricordavo. Per è un film spietatamente vero. Lei meravigliosa nell'interpretazione di diverse età.
> Lo consiglio a chiunque.
> Poi chi ha visto finire un matrimonio piange da sfogare tutto.


Devo trovare il modo di procurarmelo, odio le vie "facili e gratis"  
...e intanto quell'incanto di Marilyn canta come un usignolo :inlove:


----------



## marietto (30 Dicembre 2015)

Lo stavo guardando anch'io 

Per me è una delle più belle commedie di tutti i tempi...


----------

